# Are R35 GTR owners petrolheads or 'tards



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I noticed an increasingly large amount of threads regarding questions and observations about the R35 which seems like the posters haven't even been in a car before, never mind anything with any performance.

I ask you, are the majority of R35 owners first timers with no or little experience of performance cars, or just retarded???????


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

6 of one, half a dozen of the other.....


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

i luvs da saxo init blood, won day il get me a 35r with 1500bhpzzzz




















ah am a retard azwel dude


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I noticed an increasingly large amount of threads regarding questions and observations about the R35 which seems like the posters haven't even been in a car before, never mind anything with any performance.
> 
> I ask you, are the majority of R35 owners first timers with no or little experience of performance cars, or just retarded???????


Was my 23rd car ! and the best !


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've had 164 high performance cars, and held lap records at 93 circuits.

I'm on my 69th GTRRRR, an shit hot............














:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lack of common sense but that's kind of what forums are for!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

I guess you are referring to this thread 

e.g

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171509-tried-launch-last-night.html


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol no it just the forum........................ 

I had so far a R33 GTR Vspec before and some daily Japs after px my r33 I got R35.......

So far everyone is whining everyone up for nothing.......... 

Enjoy gents...................

If you have a broken part why come here complain instead of going to somewhere where it is helpful? 

I don't understand the story behind this...............

Have some fresh air instead of behind the computer like an ****, ******** or ************* around the forum..................

So far the members I have met in real at meetings and events are NOT re***** AT ALL..............


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

enshiu said:


> lol no it just the forum........................
> 
> I had so far a R33 GTR Vspec before and some daily Japs after px my r33 I got R35.......
> 
> ...


Wow wee.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Youre not the only one?


Probably is the problem more of R32-R33 owners/members who is having a preference to old skylines and h****** that we are driving a faster car............

I do admit sometimes everyone is whining each other up for nothing and in real at meetings and events we are nice gents................


Keyboard warriors go off your computer and do something else than d******* around at forums.................. 

I am not really annoying but, I hate it when somebody tries to pull me over to buy this or that or compare 'my setup is better than yours'. 

Come on this reaction has been done to death like 1,000,000 times and we don't learn just d*** around on the forum and have fun virtually??


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

enshiu said:


> Probably is the problem more of R32-R33 owners/members who is having a preference to old skylines and h****** that we are driving a faster car............


A skyline did what now?????


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> A skyline did what now?????


I mean there are a lot of h****s around...................

Before I bought this R35 I learned a lot from Nagtroc, magazines, Japanese reviews on long term..................


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

enshiu said:


> I mean there are a lot of h****s around...................
> 
> Before I bought this R35 I learned a lot from Nagtroc, magazines, Japanese reviews on long term..................


Maybe I'm being thick, but I don't understand a word of what your typing.

Are you using your hands and fingers, or just mashing the keyboard with your forehead?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

No, it's just I am trying to say there are a lot of ha**** around on this forum that is why....................

I do admit that the GT-R is not my daily car.....................


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

enshiu said:


> No, it's just I am trying to say there are a lot of ha**** around on this forum that is why....................


Nope... Sorry. Do it again. 

ha****. What is a ha****?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Nope... Sorry. Do it again.
> 
> ha****. What is a ha****?


H***** or people who/whom are j****** that we are driving a r35...........

Or some R35 owners see you have more hp than others


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Why are you manually censoring the word "haters"?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Why are you manually censoring the word "haters"?


Because I don't want everyone looking at me that I have said haters.....


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Swung firmly in favour of retards now, enshiu do us all a favour and take your own advice....back away from the keyboard! :smokin:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

enshiu said:


> Because I don't want everyone looking at me that I have said haters.....


Kinda back-fired that, didnt it sunshine.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

lol amazes me the amount of retards on this forum. Seriously who gives a shit if someone hates you for driving a faster car...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

alloy said:


> Swung firmly in favour of retards now, enshiu do us all a favour and take your own advice....back away from the keyboard! :smokin:


:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

JamieP said:


> :chuckle:


done lol off the pc..............


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been trying but cannot work out a single one of the f*****zz***u**37***** posts. Funniest posts I've seen in ages. reminds me of Catch 22 where his job is editing letters.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Classic thread!


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Karls said:


> Classic thread!


I agree, the contents compliment the title lol "Special" might be another word to describe it I fink


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Agree what an awesome thread! Flynn is a legend on this forum, spent a good hour killing time and boredom reading some hilarious threads :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I noticed an increasingly large amount of threads regarding questions and observations about the R35 which seems like the posters haven't even been in a car before, never mind anything with any performance.
> 
> I ask you, are the majority of R35 owners first timers with no or little experience of performance cars, or just retarded???????


Do a survery. Only problem is you would get a 50% hit rate as the retards would misunderstand the question.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Who saw the title of this and thought they were replying to a new thread?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Agree what an awesome thread! Flynn is a legend on this forum, spent a good hour killing time and boredom reading some hilarious threads :thumbsup:


+1 :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Who saw the title of this and thought they were replying to a new thread?


I was looking at some of Flynns past threads because you can be sure of some good banter


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

I just did a poo!!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> I was looking at some of Flynns past threads because you can be sure of some good banter


If you think these are good you should get over to the MLR Forum and read some of those, the moderators are much more tolerant over there, on here he just gets banned! :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

:chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

where is the poll? Make sure it has an unsure option. :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

barry P. said:


> If you think these are good you should get over to the MLR Forum and read some of those, the moderators are much more tolerant over there, on here he just gets banned! :chuckle:


I think this forum needs more characters, as long as people are not abusive racist or insulting, harmless banter should be allowed with out people jumping up and down and threats of holidays or bans looming over their heads.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> I think this forum needs more characters, as long as people are not abusive racist or insulting, harmless banter should be allowed with out people jumping up and down and threats of holidays or bans looming over their heads.


If you could get the likes of Boosted and MIKEGTR posting again you would get some of that but they just drifted away from the forum.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

To be fair all GTR owners are slightly retarded for spending upwards of 30k on a Datsun but we are all aboard the same jolly ship of retards so we are all among great company


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just bought me a Gtr, had a stage 2 litchfield ,owned a32gtr 600 hp a r33gts 600 hp time attack beast and I'm not retarded.
Honest


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol....this thread actually made me lol!


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

bunch of ****in window lickers, time you all brought a proper car 




has mr Flynn been banned again?
I think he should be made admin of the forum because he knows how to put air in tyres up and put oil in his car, damn he could probably change an air filter too if he put his mind to it which kinda labels him as top technician

unban him and promotion is in order


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im still here. Not sure how long for though, as Chronos keep reporting my posts and randomly pm'ing people about my....ahem "behaviour" and telling them they are trolls :chuckle: Bit weird.

Bless him


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> If you could get the likes of Boosted and MIKEGTR posting again you would get some of that but they just drifted away from the forum.


Boosted is actually back in the country at the moment, for another 10 days or so then he's off again. He does 2 months on, 1 month off. I'll tell him he's sorely missed and that he should sack work and spend his time more productively. :chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Im still here. Not sure how long for though, as Chronos keep reporting my posts and randomly pm'ing people about my....ahem "behaviour" and telling them they are trolls :chuckle: Bit weird.
> 
> Bless him


You are a sarcy sod though. Don't change. It's great


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Im still here. Not sure how long for though, as Chronos keep reporting my posts and randomly pm'ing people about my....ahem "behaviour" and telling them they are trolls :chuckle: Bit weird.
> 
> Bless him


I think you're being a bit mean, Pat. 

Isn't it obvious why he keeps following you around teh internetz?

He's madly in love with you and all you can do is mock him, you should be ashamed of yourself. Go and stand in front of the mirror and give yourself a stern talking to. :chairshot


.......it's either love or secretly he wants to be you. I'm not sure which. Maybe if he let his hair down a bit he'd realise that life is too short to be that uptight all the time, and nobody says you have to be serious 24/7 anyway. 

I got 6 points for an infraction the last time I was on here, which I knew was coming before I even posted what I did anyway. Sometimes you just gotta say "F*ck it!" and say what's on your mind, unfortunately most people don't like to hear the truth and that's when the problems start.

Fortunately, power tripping isn't a prerequisite on the MLR. Nor is wading in heavy handed and completely destroying threads or deleting them altogether at the first opportunity to flex your muscles. Luckily not every admin/mod is the same, some are good and some obviously like the sound of their own voice and love nothing better than jumping in with both feet and barking orders or threats of holidays and bans without reading the whole thread before deleting posts. This isn't aimed at anybody in particular, it's just an observation. Is that still allowed these days, or is it compulsory for every post/thread to be a festival of arse kissing and mutual masturbation? 

So before I get more grief from 'Der Gestapo' I'd just like to say you're both wonderful people and I wish you every happiness for the future.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Think your find, nobody hates the R35 owners for having a "faster car".

It's the complete lack of knowledge of the GT-R history and that the only car that exists is the R35, that annoys some "Skyline" owners.

Anyway, all that aside, FLYNN - you are a legend.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Max Boost said:


> I think you're being a bit mean, Pat.
> Isn't it obvious why he keeps following you around teh internetz?
> He's madly in love with you and all you can do is mock him, you should be ashamed of yourself. Go and stand in front of the mirror and give yourself a stern talking to. :chairshot
> .......it's either love or secretly he wants to be you. I'm not sure which. Maybe if he let his hair down a bit he'd realise that life is too short to be that uptight all the time, and nobody says you have to be serious 24/7 anyway.


in love with flynn? lol thats a new one... if anyone follows anyone, Mr.Flynn follows me to wind me up..

but TBH, I appear to be easily bait-able.... must try and nottttt reacctt (In a homer style voice)....

i'm not sensitive at all, far from it... just the guy gets my goat sometimes.. shame really as we have had decent car enthusiast conversations before, if you can believe it.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronos the fact that you are always around where ever Flynn goes makes for some good entertainment - was reading some of your threads on the MLR and must say they are hilarious :chuckle:

If Flynn annoys you so much why did you join here as Chronos? Flynn has been here since 06.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Chronos that fact that you are always around where ever Flynn goes makes for some good entertainment - was reading some of your threads on the MLR and must say they are hilarious :chuckle:


lol yeah there are some right battles on there, if you look tho... its generally a thread I am in and have already posted on, then He comes and join's in, then me being me, takes the bait and the battle ensues!

FRRACER I joined here because I bought a GTR. Had an Evo 10 on the mlr, sold it bought a GTR, as they go on about how good they are on the mlr, tried it, liked it, bought it..


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

:chuckle:

But why as Chronos ? Come on admit it - you love the attention from Flynn


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> But why as Chronos ? Come on admit it - you love the attention from Flynn


because thats my username, I wont change my nic because of a few battles with her flynn... plus i like the forums they are very informative, and I've met some great people along the way.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> because thats my username, I wont change my nic because of a few battles with her flynn... plus i like the forums they are very informative, and I've met some great people along the way.


Youve had three different usernames on the MLR?

You report every post I make, that you perceive to be in anyway controversial.

More recently you have been pm'ing members, telling them that I'm a troll and if they agree with me, they are too.

Also, a battle would imply that its a two way street, which it obviously isn't.

You are merely a puppet who's strings I pull, as and when I please for my amusement and the amusement of others.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

To be fair flynn some of the stuff you post is funny, but sometimes you can come across as a complete c##t. I believe I've said this before. 
My view is, if you've never met someone why be rude and disrespectful or why just rip the piss at the first opportunity? 
You never know, one day you may cross paths with somebody you've abused from the comfort of your computer chair or wherever you like to sit whilst 'pulling your puppet strings' and that said person may just decide to punch your face in!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> To be fair flynn some of the stuff you post is funny, but sometimes you can come across as a complete c##t. I believe I've said this before.
> My view is, if you've never met someone why be rude and disrespectful or why just rip the piss at the first opportunity? !


as everyone knows.... However me and her flynn go way back, and I have given as much as I get, on not all as I dont have time to sit and be a keyboard warrior all day, but on a few occasions, and her flynn has also come off worse.. bans etc as he takes it to far.

I suspect her flynns main aim it to get moi banned, but it aint gonna happen, as I know how to tow the line, so accept your licks and move on.

Mr.Puppet :blahblah:


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> My view is, if you've never met someone why be rude and disrespectful or why just rip the piss at the first opportunity?


Sometimes its just too funny not to :wavey:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Tim Radley said:


> Sometimes its just too funny not to :wavey:


Even when you are on the receiving end?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

stixGTR said:


> To be fair flynn some of the stuff you post is funny, but sometimes you can come across as a complete c##t. I believe I've said this before.
> My view is, if you've never met someone why be rude and disrespectful or why just rip the piss at the first opportunity?
> You never know, one day you may cross paths with somebody you've abused from the comfort of your computer chair or wherever you like to sit whilst 'pulling your puppet strings' and that said person may just decide to punch your face in!!


To be fair, that did actually happen.

I was out playing football and a couple of guys that I had upset on a forum, found me. They were up to no good .

We got into a fight but my mum got a little frightened 

She said you're moving in with your auntie and uncle

I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I can say this cab is rare
But I thought now forget it yo homes to Bel Air

I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8
And I yelled to the cabyo homes, smell ya later
I looked at my kingdom, I was finally there
To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> To be fair, that did actually happen.
> 
> I was out playing football and a couple of guys that I had upset on a forum, found me. They were up to no good .
> 
> ...


:chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Flynn, Legend, Really?  Not what a few people said at the meet end of 2013.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

It sounds like a great meet if that's the convo


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

We haven't reached the end of 2014 - have you been dreaming about travelling back in time in the De Lorean Kenny? :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> Flynn, Legend, Really? Not what a few people said at the meet end of 2014.


Dean, you must of finally got hold of that DeLorean (end of 2014 ? )


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

HaHa yep, 88mph!!!!!! I also saw the R36 preview


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FRRACER said:


> We haven't reached the end of 2014 - have you been dreaming about travelling back in time in the De Lorean Kenny? :chuckle:


Or forward even.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Or forward even.


:chuckle:


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I've never had the pleasure of meeting mr Flynn but you gotta admit he is a character and i for one am pleased he's not been banned again.
Too many people take forums far too seriously, it's just the tinternet and providing it doesn't reflect on peoples businesses then it's all just a good crack and people should take it as banter.

We encourage people like him on our forum as it keeps the place alive as after a while it gets boring listening to the same old crap that's been posted time and time again before.

People need to do a bit of basic homework before asking really stupid questions then you don't get shot down, everything's in black and white most of the time you just need to dig a bit.

Anyway I'm pissed so gonna go out in the rain and lick the outer of my car clean as i licked the inside of the windows yesterday


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronos said:


> :chuckle:


Lol yes


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree Flynn should be recognised as a character and given his own section like Howsie rant and Mooks rave.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

How about a GTR meet at Flynn's pub in Sheffield? Any parking up your way Pat?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> I agree Flynn should be recognised as a character and given his own section like Howsie rant and Mooks rave.


Yes, section FLYNN!


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

pulsarboby said:


> I've never had the pleasure of meeting mr Flynn but you gotta admit he is a character and i for one am pleased he's not been banned again.
> Too many people take forums far too seriously, it's just the tinternet and providing it doesn't reflect on peoples businesses then it's all just a good crack and people should take it as banter.
> 
> We encourage people like him on our forum as it keeps the place alive as after a while it gets boring listening to the same old crap that's been posted time and time again before.
> ...


Just another form of bullying anyone can be abusive to someone else it's not hard!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

deankenny said:


> Flynn, Legend, Really? Not what a few people said at the meet end of 2013.


What did they say then?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

goRt said:


> Yes, section FLYNN!


Nope. He's a bully. Plain and simple. He can hide behind a facade of "keeping it real" but the simple fact is if he thinks he's under your skin, he keeps picking and pushing. Frankly it's embarrassing that people see him as some sort of "legend". If we get complaints it's because people aren't happy. I cannot believe such behaviour would be tolerated in "the real world" but somehow it's praised on here. 

Mook


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Timboy666 said:


> Just another form of bullying anyone can be abusive to someone else it's not hard!!


Gay


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Gay


Hahahaah. Legend. :GrowUp:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Nope. He's a bully. Plain and simple. He can hide behind a facade of "keeping it real" but the simple fact is if he thinks he's under your skin, he keeps picking and pushing. Frankly it's embarrassing that people see him as some sort of "legend". If we get complaints it's because people aren't happy. I cannot believe such behaviour would be tolerated in "the real world" but somehow it's praised on here.
> 
> Mook


Ban me then.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Nope. He's a bully. Plain and simple. He can hide behind a facade of "keeping it real" but the simple fact is if he thinks he's under your skin, he keeps picking and pushing. Frankly it's embarrassing that people see him as some sort of "legend". If we get complaints it's because people aren't happy. I cannot believe such behaviour would be tolerated in "the real world" but somehow it's praised on here.
> 
> Mook


Section in this context referred to the mental health act - under which a person is "sectioned" i.e. locked away from society.
I totally agree with your view of the behaviours being exhibited.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Ban me then.


Why should I have to?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Wonder what Flynn would do if he had no access to the internet for say 6 months.. Think he would go insane?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Why should I have to?


To make Chronos happy


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> How about a GTR meet at Flynn's pub in Sheffield? Any parking up your way Pat?


90 space council ran car park across the road. I'm sure I'd be able to book some out. 

Could do a charity event. £10 a slap in my chops. 

Might need more than 90 though


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Nope. He's a bully. Plain and simple. He can hide behind a facade of "keeping it real" but the simple fact is if he thinks he's under your skin, he keeps picking and pushing. Frankly it's embarrassing that people see him as some sort of "legend". If we get complaints it's because people aren't happy. I cannot believe such behaviour would be tolerated in "the real world" but somehow it's praised on here.
> 
> Mook


harsh

its just the internet and you get people like Flynn on every forum and lets be honest whether people admit to it or not...........people like reading the funny stuff that's posted even if its aimed at someone elses expense, its just human nature.
so at the end of the day its up to people to not bite and take things to their hearts like its a personal attack on them.

mr flynny can bully me if he likes then that takes the flak off everyone else, im used to being bullied by her indoors anyways

wheres this boozer then Flynn ya retard? :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

pulsarboby said:


> harsh
> 
> its just the internet and you get people like Flynn on every forum and lets be honest whether people admit to it or not...........people like reading the funny stuff that's posted even if its aimed at someone elses expense, its just human nature.
> so at the end of the day its up to people to not bite and take things to their hearts like its a personal attack on them.
> ...


It's not harsh. Offence is taken, not given. People perceive things as they want to.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> Could do a charity event. £10 a slap in my chops.


ill take a grands worth pat :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Ahhh nice to see you posting today Flynn, I was so worried you had incurred some internal hemeragin and dropped in to a comma from all the tongues that have stuffed up your arse on this thread


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

pulsarboby said:


> harsh
> 
> its just the internet and you get people like Flynn on every forum and lets be honest whether people admit to it or not...........people like reading the funny stuff that's posted even if its aimed at someone elses expense, its just human nature.
> so at the end of the day its up to people to not bite and take things to their hearts like its a personal attack on them.
> ...


The very definition of bullying. Change it from the forum to the playground and it's just not on. Picking on oeople because they react or can't cope with it is just not on in my book.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay then, if he is deemed as being a bully, why isn't he banned?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Because I try to treat people with respect and ask them to kindly refrain from behaving in certain ways. It's hard banning people for being unreasonable when being reasonable is so easy.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Because I try to treat people with respect and ask them to kindly refrain from behaving in certain ways. It's hard banning people for being unreasonable when being reasonable is so easy.


Bollocks. Shit forum. Poorly ran.

**** you and the horse you rode in on.

This is my last post.

Bye.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Personally I find Flynns posts generally funny. Whether he would be as free with the verbal [email protected] taking face to face is another question but in the mean time at least we get some funny (and sometimes quite clever) posts....if anyone feels genuinely offended or bullied then ask him to stop or otherwise to meet him in a cage or ring, if not then relax and enjoy the banter.......


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Bollocks. Shit forum. Poorly ran.
> 
> **** you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> ...


Bye.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Because I try to treat people with respect and ask them to kindly refrain from behaving in certain ways. It's hard banning people for being unreasonable when being reasonable is so easy.


True, it's a tricky job moderating. Some people can turn nasty under the influence of alcohol, I call them schizophrenic alcoholics, and I would guess Flynn may fall into that catagory. Anyway, he's gone now so that's that.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't get too wound up by Patrick he's harmless and actually a decent bloke and would help anyone out if he could. 
I've known him on another car forum for years and yes I've wanted to kill him my self once :chuckle: ok a few times then :chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

evogeof said:


> Don't get too wound up by Patrick he's harmless and actually a decent bloke and would help anyone out if he could.
> I've known him on another car forum for years and yes I've wanted to kill him my self once :chuckle: ok a few times then :chuckle:


I own a few forums and always feel sorry for people like that. There's one on each. They nearly always have more than one login (they could never go long without knowing what's going on in the threads they pollute especially if their main login is banned) and leave the forum on repeated occasions. I put it down to attention seeking or even just boredom with real life. It's worse when there's more than one and they start competing.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

misters3 said:


> I own a few forums and always feel sorry for people like that. There's one on each. They nearly always have more than one login (they could never go long without knowing what's going on in the threads they pollute especially if their main login is banned) and leave the forum on repeated occasions. I put it down to attention seeking or even just boredom with real life. It's worse when there's more than one and they start competing.


Bingo!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Well guess FLYNN made your life easier now then Mook!

One thing having a laugh, another slagging the forum off.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

We don't need people like that on here... It's a good thing if he has gone, because to some of the posts he'd put up he seems like a bit of a duck.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Well that's a character gone... 
This place will end up like The Borg


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

You'd have thought that muscling a supercar around at speed, some people would have broader shoulders. One man's banter is the sand in anothers fanny I guess.

Censorship isn't the answer. Ignore or block is sooo much easier.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Tim Radley said:


> You'd have thought that muscling a supercar around at speed, some people would have broader shoulders. One man's banter is the sand in anothers fanny I guess.
> 
> Censorship isn't the answer. Ignore or block is sooo much easier.


Your the biggest spammer I know Tim :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been doing this for 10 years. I like to think I've got a decent handle on how people should and shouldnt behave. I'm sure Flynn is a nice guy but online he's a dick. I've asked him to tone it down a few times but he always starts up again. If it wasn't at other users expense it might be funny but I don't support the pack mentality of laughing at someone else's expense.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Because I try to treat people with respect and ask them to kindly refrain from behaving in certain ways. It's hard banning people for being unreasonable when being reasonable is so easy.





FLYNN said:


> Bollocks. Shit forum. Poorly ran.
> 
> **** you and the horse you rode in on.
> 
> ...


Blimey didn't see that coming - escalated quicker than a Middle East peace process......and it wasn't even a result of the religion thread.

It's a pity imo, but I thought most posts were blunt however sometimes pat (see what I did there) and ultimately remained well moderated.
Not that I expect any parties would particularly care and a parting "f*ck you too" wouldn't be out of order or unexpected.
Private reconciliation?


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

so the charity events a no goer I take it:wavey:





4065 views on this thread
I rest my case


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I liked Flynn's sense of humour, I hope he hasn't gone.

I know that some complained about the way he handled purchases and sales in the classifieds thread which is a completely different issue, but for shear entertainment factor I think the forum is worse for his "departure".

I met him in person too and found him to be very pleasant and entertaining.

I think that the block or ignore function would be perfectly acceptable to those bothered by his antics which were harmless.

I've been incredibly bothered of late by a lot of the non-car related content on this forum, but I find people who complain about the contributions of others to be petty and over sensitive. There are nasty people in the world, you might as well get used to it. Frankly it's the stupidity that bothers me more than the nastiness but they often come hand in hand. One thing Flynn is not is stupid.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

The guy has some serious issues, he can't go one post without being a dick. I remember when I first joined, and I don't care if you say it's only online blah blah, Flynn made me feel so damn low about myself, and the fact I am buying a GT-R, I remember sitting in a hotel room the night I bought the car more worried about what Flynn has said to me rather than smiling about the new motor I just bought. He ruined my day of purchase and the full happy experience. I shouldn't have let it get to me, but it did and I can't change that now


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

deankenny said:


> The guy has some serious issues, he can't go one post without being a dick. I remember when I first joined, and I don't care if you say it's only online blah blah, Flynn made me feel so damn low about myself, and the fact I am buying a GT-R, I remember sitting in a hotel room the night I bought the car more worried about what Flynn has said to me rather than smiling about the new motor I just bought. He ruined my day of purchase and the full happy experience. I shouldn't have let it get to me, but it did and I can't change that now


That's more about you than Flynn, IMO. You court the attention, and the negativity that brings.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh what happened.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> That's more about you than Flynn, IMO. You court the attention, and the negativity that brings.


I don't disagree, but I am very sensitive, but does that still allow him to make someone feel like that regardless of whether I rowed him up with replying or giving him the attention. He was ok with me at first just normal banter, he pmmed me to buy his car, and when I refused it he turned quite abusive  and the banter turned more sour


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> That's more about you than Flynn, IMO. You court the attention, and the negativity that brings.


you are talking utter bollox, flynn is a troll and aims to make people feel shit or piss them off by rippin the piss 24/7, I'm sure if YOU where on the receiving end 24/7 you would be supporting the ****er. it's online bullying plain and simple. you come on here to learn and try to contribute, then you get some dick ripping the piss all the time, personally I find it annoying and it gets tiresome. let flynn rip the piss out of you Johnny G every day for the next 6 months, and see what you have to say then, about your forum experience. I have actually spoke to him via pm, and He's been normal and even helpful, then you come back on forums and he's a dick.

It seems us that are not the masters of ripping the piss,the quieter members, tend to be the targets.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Back to the tread..:chuckle:
I do class my self as a petrol head, I have owned a number of v8s. V6s Over the years.
My first car was a 2.3 magnum viva.:bowdown1:
But no mater witch forum you go on, or what car you own, there is all ways a
Number of people that have nothing to do but shoot you down.


----------



## Gasman (Mar 24, 2013)

I think we can all agree that banter is generally a good thing. But there is a difference between banter and just being plain derogatory.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Johnny G said:


> That's more about you than Flynn, IMO. You court the attention, and the negativity that brings.


This, man up ffs. There's bigger problems in the world than some guy on the forum making posts.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^
exactly what he said

the whole things blown out of all proportion, for Christ sake get a grip man


you bought your dream car! 
how can someone you've never even met from a poxy car forum ruin your whole buying experience?
im actually now pmsl, that comments made my day a happy one so not alls bad lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Because he riled everyone else up to also have a pop at me and take the piss. Would be ok if it was just him not an issue. But when you sign up to a forum and every other post is taking the piss, felt very unwelcome.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

evogeof said:


> Don't get too wound up by Patrick he's harmless and actually a decent bloke and would help anyone out if he could.
> I've known him on another car forum for years and yes I've wanted to kill him my self once :chuckle: ok a few times then :chuckle:


Flynn does seem harmless, only those who take things too seriously moan or complain.. but none the less funny character more so his banter with Chronos and in the past with Dean Kenny which I do not think was done in a evil or spiteful manner. He was probably just taking the piss for entertainment. 

Maybe he is a character who takes life not too seriously. If he was some kind of psycho or some crazy stalker I am sure we would have all heard about it. You have worse people in real life or trolls on twitter who abuse people.

I am sure he will be back if he has not been banned.

People can follow him on MLR for his humor and wind ups.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

deankenny said:


> The guy has some serious issues, he can't go one post without being a dick. I remember when I first joined, and I don't care if you say it's only online blah blah, Flynn made me feel so damn low about myself, and the fact I am buying a GT-R, I remember sitting in a hotel room the night I bought the car more worried about what Flynn has said to me rather than smiling about the new motor I just bought. He ruined my day of purchase and the full happy experience. I shouldn't have let it get to me, but it did and I can't change that now


Dean, you should not be over sensitive, you have been a very much an open book, and some of the silly things we all do from time to time you have shared with everyone here. Remember this is a public forum. If you go out to the street and pour your heart out regarding all matters, I am sure some will tease you for it and some will sympathise.

Why do you take it personally? Is he someone close to you? You should only care about what those close to you think, you cannot please everyone in life. Some might think your a dick, some might think your a great guy. Some people will like you, some will hate you.

Enjoy life and don't take things too much to heart.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Good riddance, why anyone would want to follow the idiot is beyond me.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Chronos said:


> you are talking utter bollox, flynn is a troll and aims to make people feel shit or piss them off by rippin the piss 24/7, I'm sure if YOU where on the receiving end 24/7 you would be supporting the ****er. it's online bullying plain and simple. you come on here to learn and try to contribute, then you get some dick ripping the piss all the time, personally I find it annoying and it gets tiresome. let flynn rip the piss out of you Johnny G every day for the next 6 months, and see what you have to say then, about your forum experience.* I have actually spoke to him via pm, and He's been normal and even helpful*, then you come back on forums and he's a dick.
> 
> It seems us that are not the masters of ripping the piss,the quieter members, tend to be the targets.


You have admitted yourself mate, that he is normal and helpful. 

You do encourage him at times, how comes both of you had similar turbo avatars? And you also engage in conversations with him  I am sure you will miss him if he is never to return back here.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> Enjoy life and don't take things too much to heart.


I'm sure Dean does enjoy life, but at the time he couldn't make a post without Flynn coming back with a twisted sarcy comment. Funny in moderation, but Flynn never knows when to stop in his desperation to look funny, his ego fueled by a few others who encourage and suck up to him.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Good riddance, why anyone would want to follow the idiot is beyond me.


+1, but I suspect with his disorder he won't be able to stay away 

Satan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

See. Even the devil doesn't like him 

JOKE!!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> See. Even the devil doesn't like him
> 
> JOKE!!


He won't be welcome down here 

Satan


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Flyn is a character of that there is no doubt. He has made me laugh on a number of occasions and is extremely witty. Problem is he goes to far. Mook has pointed this out on a number of occasions. Dean has been on the receiving end of his attentions and very publicly (and bravely) admitted just how bad he felt as a result of Flyns "banter".

Point is when you are not on the receiving end its very easy to laugh along with the rest and dismiss Flyns actions as banter, or fun but when you are on the receiving end it is anything but!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> you are talking utter bollox, flynn is a troll and aims to make people feel shit or piss them off by rippin the piss 24/7, I'm sure if YOU where on the receiving end 24/7 you would be supporting the ****er. it's online bullying plain and simple. you come on here to learn and try to contribute, then you get some dick ripping the piss all the time, personally I find it annoying and it gets tiresome. let flynn rip the piss out of you Johnny G every day for the next 6 months, and see what you have to say then, about your forum experience. I have actually spoke to him via pm, and He's been normal and even helpful, then you come back on forums and he's a dick.
> 
> It seems us that are not the masters of ripping the piss,the quieter members, tend to be the targets.


He can do what he wants. I'm 35 and it's only frigging words. 
Rip the piss all you want, I'll either retort, just plain ignore you or wait till a meet and ask if you meant it?

Either way, grow a pair ffs.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

BigBen said:


> Flyn is a character of that there is no doubt. He has made me laugh on a number of occasions and is extremely witty. Problem is he goes to far. Mook has pointed this out on a number of occasions. *Dean has been on the receiving end of his attentions and very publicly (and bravely) admitted just how bad he felt as a result of Flyns *"banter".
> 
> *Point is when you are not on the receiving end its very easy to laugh along with the rest and dismiss Flyns actions as banter, or fun but when you are on the receiving end it is anything but!*


+1 on that Sir!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> He can do what he wants. I'm 35 and it's only frigging words. .


its only words eh.. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...ll+cause+person+to+kill+themselves&gws_rd=ssl

Jessica Laney,committed suicide after internet trolls ...
Jessica Laney, 16, committed suicide after internet trolls taunted her and told her to kill herself | Mail Online

People committing suicide because of trolls
http://gamebattles.majorleaguegamin...-committing-suicide-because-of-trolls-3920759

Hannah Smith killed herself because of online bullying
Teenager Hannah Smith killed herself because of online bullying, says father | Society | theguardian.com

12 deaths in 8 months, by suicide & otherwise
12 deaths in 8 months, by suicide & otherwise, among CEO classes

'4chan' web bullies drove boy, 13, to kill himself
'4chan' web bullies drove boy, 13, to kill himself


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

It's incredibly sad that TEENAGERS are subjected to trolling, but, guess what, we're ADULTS, supposedly. 

But, if you feel so strongly, why not take the moral high ground, and leave the site where the nasty man is?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> It's incredibly sad that TEENAGERS are subjected to trolling, but, guess what, we're ADULTS, supposedly.
> But, if you feel so strongly, why not take the moral high ground,


wow you just dont get it fanboy. Everyone can be subjected to trolling, it isnt just reserved for teenagers! jeez... Even after Dean has publicly said how bad it made him feel, Tell you what lets get flynn to make YOU the target of his 'banter' every day for the next 6 months, and see how you feel by January.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> wow you just dont get it fanboy. Even after Dean has publicly said how bad it made him feel, Tell you what lets get flynn to make YOU the target of his 'banter' every day for the next 6 months, and see how you feel by January.


PMSL at you. 
Let him do it, I actually couldn't care less what he does. He made the forum better with his banter. If you think I'm a Flynn fanboy, then please feel free to think that. I'm not a "fan boy" of anyone. I'm a 35 year old man who lives in the real world.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dean your thread of when you went to pick your car up was the funniest I have ever read...was truly awesome!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

No one should have to grow balls or change for anyone. I am extremely soft and sensitive with it, I would not change that for you, the queen or Flynn! Banter is banter and I banter myself, but Flynn crosses the line, as soon as he gets attention from his normal banter he then takes it further and further.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

I've Iove banter!! 17years (and counting) in the royal marines - banter is what keeps you going. 

I've been on the receiving end of FLYNN and all I could think was how much pain I wanted to inflict on him.

If you know someone or met them etc, then fair game. If you don't then you should tread carefully. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> PMSL at you.
> Let him do it, I actually couldn't care less what he does. He made the forum better with his banter. If you think I'm a Flynn fanboy, then please feel free to think that. I'm not a "fan boy" of anyone. I'm a 35 year old man who lives in the real world.


As I've said 'personally I find it annoying and it gets tiresome', when you are trying to use the forums, and you have a troll biting at your heels as you are trying to go about you business, its annoying. I'm sure you can appreciate that.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

deankenny said:


> No one should have to grow balls or change for anyone. I am extremely soft and sensitive with it, I would not change that for you, the queen or Flynn! Banter is banter and I banter myself, but Flynn crosses the line, as soon as he gets attention from his normal banter he then takes it further and further.


Dean, I don't know you, and I'm sure you're an OK guy, but firstly, as I've said, I personally think you court the attention. Being soft and sensitive should maybe make you more aware? Finally, there's an ignore feature on the forum, just ignore Flynn. You don't see what he writes, therefore you don't rise to it, he doesn't get his "satisfaction" and it all goes off.
FWIW, I've ignored a couple on here because life's too short to get worked up about it.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> As I've said 'personally I find it annoying and it gets tiresome', when you are trying to use the forums, and you have a troll biting at your heels as you are trying to go about you business, its annoying. I'm sure you can appreciate that.


I agree it can get tiresome, and if you're on the receiving end of a troll, then do what I suggested to our resident thread-starter, and ignore him.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I know where you are coming from, I am easily wound up admittedly, which i'm guessing is why Flynn directed his abuse towards me, easy target and all that.

After a few pms from mods and a few other helpful members on here, I did end up ignoring him and he then started to lay off.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Johnny G said:


> It's incredibly sad that TEENAGERS are subjected to trolling, but, guess what, we're ADULTS, supposedly.
> 
> But, if you feel so strongly, why not take the moral high ground, and leave the site where the nasty man is?


I must say this is one of the most disappointing things I've read on this site. Basically if you feel bullied, then leave, rather than tackle the bullies.

Like I say, I've asked Flynn to tone it down a few times as he was upsetting people. Nice and polite and he seemed to understand where I was coming from but after a few days it started up again.

It's a shame that he couldn't wind it in because some of his posts were funny, but I have to support Dean and Chronos as I would any user who was made to feel uncomfortable or unwelcome persistently by a single individual. 

Mook


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> I must say this is one of the most disappointing things I've read on this site. Basically if you feel bullied, then leave, rather than tackle the bullies.


Really? Dude, this place, in the context of life, DOESN'T MATTER. It's a forum to look up info, chew-the-fat with like minded people and arrange fantastic charity events like what we've just done.

It's not family, it's not work, and it's not important. If this stuff happened in work, where it's unavoidable, then I'm 100% with you. But on a forum where you go voluntarily, then no, it's blown out of proportion IMO.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Johnny G said:


> Really? Dude, this place, in the context of life, DOESN'T MATTER. It's a forum to look up info, chew-the-fat with like minded people and arrange fantastic charity events like what we've just done.
> 
> It's not family, it's not work, and it's not important. If this stuff happened in work, where it's unavoidable, then I'm 100% with you. But on a forum where you go voluntarily, then no, it's blown out of proportion IMO.


But that's the point. It doesn't matter so why should Flynn behave like that in the first place. Offence is contextual. If you are on here voluntarily and someone singles you out for thier own amusement then that's not on. If dean and Chronos are genuinly upset should I just tell them to " man up" or actually address the root cause?

We aren't all thick skinned, we aren't all able to just ignore things and therefore we as moderators have a duty to ensure all users are treated with respects and made to feel welcome. 

Mook


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> But that's the point. It doesn't matter so why should Flynn behave like that in the first place. Offence is contextual. If you are on here voluntarily and someone singles you out for thier own amusement then that's not on. If dean and Chronos are genuinly upset should I just tell them to " man up" or actually address the root cause?
> 
> We aren't all thick skinned, we aren't all able to just ignore things and therefore we as moderators have a duty to ensure all users are treated with respects and made to feel welcome.
> 
> Mook


So where does it stop? Someone will always be offended by something. 

Nobody is allowed to be a "character" any more.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm known as a "character" on here apparently, and have never offended anyone, or used anyones misfortune to my advantage to make myself and others laugh.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I'm known as a "character" on here apparently, and have never offended anyone, or used anyones misfortune to my advantage to make myself and others laugh.


That is true.
No offence was intended to anyone in this reply. If any is taken, please use the ignore button.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> So where does it stop? Someone will always be offended by something.
> 
> Nobody is allowed to be a "character" any more.


Wow just wow, if you notice no one else on here is pissing anyone else off on a daily basis, having banter is where you are having light hearted fun in a group, and you all contribute, everyone laughs and the banter is shared round the group,not when only person is being directly targeted, where is the banter for that person?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Johnny G said:


> So where does it stop? Someone will always be offended by something.
> 
> Nobody is allowed to be a "character" any more.


So picking on people is being a Character? It's targeted abuse, not people simply taking offence to random comments. He's singled out individuals and targeted them. We cannot tolerate that.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol, this is sad, are you lot in love with this guy or something, all i hear are things about FLYNN, the guy isn't even here anymore....:chuckle:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Chronos said:


> Wow just wow, if you notice no one else on here is pissing anyone else off on a daily basis, having banter is where you are having light hearted fun in a group, and you all contribute, everyone laughs and the banter is shared round the group,not when only person is being directly targeted, where is the banter for that person?


Why don't you just hit the ignore button against him then ??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Why don't you just hit the ignore button against him then ??


Again, why should he have to? What is wrong with expecting people to act in a reasonable respectable manner?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Chronos said:


> Wow just wow, if you notice no one else on here is pissing anyone else off on a daily basis


till i arrived :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Again, why should he have to? What is wrong with expecting people to act in a reasonable respectable manner?


Yeah I understand what your saying but chronos In particular courts the attention that flynn gives him, you've only got to look on the MLR to see that


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> What is wrong with expecting people to act in a reasonable respectable manner?


Define reasonable respectable manner though, what is the base measure?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

matt j said:


> Define reasonable respectable manner though, what is the base measure?


Certainly not Following a user around and belittling them.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> Dean, I don't know you, and I'm sure you're an OK guy, but firstly, as I've said, I personally think you court the attention. Being soft and sensitive should maybe make you more aware? Finally, there's an ignore feature on the forum, just ignore Flynn. You don't see what he writes, therefore you don't rise to it, he doesn't get his "satisfaction" and it all goes off.
> FWIW, I've ignored a couple on here because life's too short to get worked up about it.


Well said Johnny the ignore function works well.

Dean/Chronos ,it is not like he is making threats against you or your family, or stalking you in real life so what is the point getting all worked up about it? To him your just a virtual character.

Join in the banter and give back as good as you get, if he see's you as a weak person he will continue.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

:chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe Flynn and Chronos are the same person?

Chronos being his alter ego? May be it is all staged for our entertainment?

Eve Who - Pilot - Flynn Chronos


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Yeah I understand what your saying but chronos In particular courts the attention that flynn gives him, you've only got to look on the MLR to see that


I certainly dont, and if I never crossed paths with him again, that would suit me fine. Yes I have given it back to him in the past, thats not courting attention.. thats retaliation, but its getting old and tiresome now.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Maybe Flynn and Chronos are the same person?
> 
> Chronos being his alter ego? May be it is all staged for our entertainment?
> 
> Eve Who - Pilot - Flynn Chronos


theres a thought for the theorists..


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Chronos said:


> I certainly dont, and if I never crossed paths with him again, that would suit me fine. Yes I have given it back to him in the past, thats not courting attention.. thats retaliation, but its getting old and tiresome now.


If you can't handle him just ignore him then it's pretty simple


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

jambo 32gtr said:


> If you can't handle him just ignore him then it's pretty simple


Yes it is simple, but what is not, is when he riles others up to also join in the belittling. My buying GTR thread was a nightmare at stages, when he started off others tagged along with him, so where does the ignoring end.

I had to un-ignore him to understand why others were joining in.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jambo 32gtr said:


> If you can't handle him just ignore him then it's pretty simple


Why should I have to add him to ignore? I shouldn't need to.

I quote


FLYNN said:


> Also, a battle would imply that its a two way street, which it obviously isn't.
> You are merely a puppet who's strings I pull, as and when I please for my amusement and the amusement of others.


Here openly admitting its targeted abuse.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

So I take it he isn't going to get much interest from anyone on here about buying his car then!


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

It seems everytime I come on this forum Flynn is up to his old tricks again 

He's exactly the same on MLR and stalks Chronos's threads trying to goad him into reacting with the intention of getting him banned. Most of the time it backfires though, juts like it does on here, resulting with him being temporary banned.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Yes it is simple, but what is not, is when he riles others up to also join in the belittling. My buying GTR thread was a nightmare at stages, when he started off others tagged along with him, so where does the ignoring end.
> 
> I had to un-ignore him to understand why others were joining in.


I have seen a couple of threads about you which were not even started by Flynn. I don't think anyone hates you or is trying to hurt you. 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/205466-dean-kenny-youre-famous-already-2.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/220641-dean-kennys-car-super-car-kids-fb-page.html



We had a guy at work who was hilarious, he would over eat, buy 6 packs of donuts and munch them on his desk, eat crap, then all of a sudden come to work with his training kit. We look at him in amazement, he says he is going to the gym. He goes for 3 weeks every day and then gives up. 

One of the guys also tagged along with him and made a video of him training which he bought back to the office and everyone had a laugh at it.

Then one morning he was making his breakfast, 4 slices of peanut butter and marmalade on toast - he was talking to one of the girls saying he is eating healthy and on a diet. One of the directors walking by over heard and looked at what he was eating and just laughed telling him that is serious fat and carb overload for someone on a diet.

This guy would give back shit too and didn't care and took it all in good humour - he had a thick skin!

The point I am trying to make is that if you don't want people to rip in to you be it in a harmless way or to take the piss, don't put yourself in the position and give them ammo to do so.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> if you don't want people to rip in to you be it in a harmless way or to take the piss, don't put yourself in the position and give them ammo to do so.


This. A billion percent, this.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wouldn't matter what they said or did, once a target is in the sights of a bully it is relentless. It's not banter if one side does not find it funny.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

This thread is a huge topic now which shows that he's genuinely missed by all:chuckle:

I'm gonna rename Flynn the messiah :bowdown1:

One day he will rise again like a Phoenix from the ashes to spread sunshine through out the gtr world


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Here you go:

Mr Flynn in action 

Handy driver too!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Mr Flynn in action
> 
> Handy driver too!


Good metaphor. 

Can't control himself or his car, oversteps the mark on occasion, and gets black flagged quite rightly.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Like I said 5 or so pages ago!!!!!!!!!!!

If FLYNN is being singled out as being a bully by the mods, WHY WAS HE NOT BANNED?!


----------



## Stansamg (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm new around here and from my reading and looking through this forum it is an invaluable source of info. This Flynn guy seems a bully and good riddance to him. Seems to wind people up the wrong way trying to be funny. I was bullied as a teenager and now teach mma, makes you stronger. There's no place for bullying and I for one will not accept anyone who does unless they want to step into a ring with me...!


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't think he was that bad tbh.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We try to give people opportunities, believe it or not it is very rare we ban someone permanently solely because of behaviour. 

Looks like we were saved a job that was going to happen eventually anyway!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Certainly not Following a user around and belittling them.


Seems it's acceptable when they're a 'respected' member of the GTROC though Mike. 

The way I see it is that Flynn did it in full view of all the forum members, to me, that's only the same as sitting around in the locker room offshore. Don't say anything unless you're prepared to have the p155 ripped out of you for days. Having it done behind the scenes is a totally different thing IMHO and as far as I believe, Flynn only attacked from the front. 

That's why I asked what the baseline is as it depends what you're used to. Some people need to understand this is just the internet and emotion doesn't exactly translate in text.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Flynn would punish people for stupidity but as mentioned did it from the front and in the open. In my book that made him a (funny) asshole, not a bully.

Often what I then saw was people swear and offensivly insult him back. I think I even saw someone call him the C.. bomb once which is well out of order.

The exception is for DK perhaps which I think maybe put flynn into a feeding frenzy - but others joined in on their own accord and as they say there is no smoke without fire. 

Plus I think it is a large part of what made DK so well known and loved on here. I suspect if Dean read back some of his original posts he too would now chuckle - im just a poor boy unlike all you rich guys, don't belittle me....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> Flynn would punish people for stupidity but as mentioned did it from the front and in the open. In my book that made him a (funny) asshole, not a bully.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

CT17 said:


> That's what I thought too.


+2 !


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

make that 3


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Unsure






...he'd appreciate that.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

To clarify, FLYNN hasn't been banned. He's been asked in the past to lay off certain members, not been able to do it and got short bans to try to force home the message.

He's not banned at this time

Mike


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

hes probably reading this now laughing his face off

to be fair this whole threads ridiculous as whether you like or loathe the guy (if that's possible to do from a forum) its all irrelevant

the world would be one boring place if we all liked and agreed on the same thing


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> I liked Flynn's sense of humour, I hope he hasn't gone.
> 
> I know that some complained about the way he handled purchases and sales in the classifieds thread which is a completely different issue, but for shear entertainment factor I think the forum is worse for his "departure".
> 
> ...


Not stupid just childish.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> make that 3


-1.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Why not make a poll... lol


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

+1.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

matt j said:


> Why not make a poll... lol


That in itself would be considered bullying and 2 wrongs don't make a right!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Flynn made me feel so damn low about myself, and the fact I am buying a GT-R, I remember sitting in a hotel room the night I bought the car more worried about what Flynn has said to me rather than smiling about the new motor I just bought. He ruined my day of purchase and the full happy experience.


You can't be serious? Some comments a stranger made on an online forum ruined the day you purchased your GTR? I can't believe that - that sounds like attention seeking to me and with posts like that it's no wonder Flynn targeted you - you are asking for it and I have no sympathy. If you are indeed serious I have no idea how you survive in the real world if something as ultimately irrelevant as this gets you in such a state.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You cannot blame Flynn exclusively, others have poked fun at DK here also.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

To be honest, when I first got here Flynn did upset me, but after many pms between mods and other members who pmmed me during the fiasco. I then took it differently and after all that Flynns childish behaviour didn't bother me so much.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

deankenny said:


> To be honest, when I first got here Flynn did upset me, but after many pms between mods and other members who pmmed me during the fiasco. I then took it differently and after all that Flynns childish behaviour didn't bother me so much.


Dean come on mate, loosen up, you come across scarred as if Flynn has physically abused you - if that was the case I would understand your reaction, but he has only poked fun and made some silly comments nothing to lose sleep over and suffer depression.

Hell, we take the piss out of each other at work some times, that is in real life and also part of life. Be a bit more thick skinned, how can you live your life if you get upset at the slightest comment made by someone?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Dean come on mate, loosen up, you come across scarred as if Flynn has physically abused you - if that was the case I would understand your reaction, but he has only poked fun and made some silly comments nothing to lose sleep over and suffer depression.
> 
> Hell, we take the piss out of each other at work some times, that is in real life and also part of life. Be a bit more thick skinned, how can you live your life if you get upset at the slightest comment made by someone?


I just said I was upset, not suicidal lol.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

but don't show it, because that is like showing fear and he will take the piss out of you more


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Like I said he can now as much as he wants, after a few pms, and some words given to me at the meet end of 2013 meet at Ace cafe. I just take it on the chin or completely ignore now.


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

Frankly this all reeks of old school schoolboy stuff. No one was uttering a word other than how much of a legend Flynn was until Mook took a strong enough position to draw the rest (and quite significant number) of opposing opinions out. Then it appears quite a few people have been affected and now I'm left wondering if joining the GTR fraternity has actually devolved me slightly.

I joined here to share common experience, knowledge and all other things i wouldn't trust Nissan with and what i find here is a distinct but yet all too familiar child like approach to petty commentary. I do not agree with bullying and i do not agree with censorship, neither of which are evident to my mind. Those who post on here from ownership perspective are hugely fortunate to own such a magnificent cars and most couldn't care the foggiest about your experiences outside of that. The focus of this forum has deviated from that and towards petty entertainment perpetuated or not by Flynn's comments, to which some it's entertaining and those targeted understandably not. Mook has correctly taken a viewpoint based on his responsibilities and i just want to focus on benefits of forum viewership and not schoolyard banter, I have actual friends for that.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

This is pretty dumb, lol


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

Exactly and then you will have people complain you didnt use the search function when you ask a question...how can you when the forum is cluttered with so much bullsh*t.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

dumdum said:


> ...how can you when the forum is cluttered with so much bullsh*t.


That get's asked all the time bud. Use the search function next time


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

Are you bullying me?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I will shortly send you a series of PM's full of insults and put downs. Happy times


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

I never liked Flynn...he came across as rude and aggressive....pretty much like a chav with a bit of cash.....

So enlighten us, what was he like in person?......perhaps just like his online persona or a true troll who was a decent chap in real life?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Some people on here make me laff !!!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

XashskylineX said:


> Some people on here make me laff !!!


I find your spelling offensive, please stop.
Many thanks in advance for you cooperation.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Frankly this all reeks of old school schoolboy stuff. No one was uttering a word other than how much of a legend Flynn was until Mook took a strong enough position to draw the rest (and quite significant number) of opposing opinions out. Then it appears quite a few people have been affected and now I'm left wondering if joining the GTR fraternity has actually devolved me slightly.
> 
> I joined here to share common experience, knowledge and all other things i wouldn't trust Nissan with and what i find here is a distinct but yet all too familiar child like approach to petty commentary. I do not agree with bullying and i do not agree with censorship, neither of which are evident to my mind. Those who post on here from ownership perspective are hugely fortunate to own such a magnificent cars and most couldn't care the foggiest about your experiences outside of that. The focus of this forum has deviated from that and towards petty entertainment perpetuated or not by Flynn's comments, to which some it's entertaining and those targeted understandably not. Mook has correctly taken a viewpoint based on his responsibilities and i just want to focus on benefits of forum viewership and not schoolyard banter, I have actual friends for that.


very good point, people have been moaning about there is not enough 'car related' content on this car forum, and this is because its getting so diluted with pointless crap, with so much so called 'banter' threads, aka just like the title of this thread! that USEFUL threads are getting buried under the crap.. this is how forums die... because people get bored with it.




ASH-R35 said:


> I never liked Flynn...he came across as rude and aggressive...*.pretty much like a chav with a bit of cash.....*


:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I find your spelling offensive, please stop.
> Many thanks in advance for you cooperation.


right thats it, reported to mods


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> very good point, people have been moaning about there is not enough 'car related' content on this car forum, and this is because its getting so diluted with pointless crap, with so much so called 'banter' threads, aka just like the title of this thread! that USEFUL threads are getting buried under the crap.. this is how forums die... because people get bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could always ask Mook to install some vBulletin features to ignore sub forums. Or you could just actually ignore them yourself.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> Could always ask Mook to install some vBulletin features to ignore sub forums. Or you could just actually ignore them yourself.


Nice idea, well presented.. :thumbsup: not for me tho, just from what I've noticed around the forum, same as other members.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

When I ran my old forum, I installed this:
Opt-Out Forums from Get New/Get Daily - vBulletin.org Forum

It allowed the Users to select certain Forums they do not want to appear on Get New/Get Daily. So, the purists to could exclude the R35's, the newcomers could exclude the RB26 related.

And the ones who have nothing left to moan about could exclude the non-motoring stuff in general.
It's configurable from UserCP>Edit Options - there'd be a list of forums to include/exclude from your "New Posts" query.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> When I ran my old forum, I installed this:
> Opt-Out Forums from Get New/Get Daily - vBulletin.org Forum
> 
> It allowed the Users to select certain Forums they do not want to appear on Get New/Get Daily. So, the purists to could exclude the R35's, the newcomers could exclude the RB26 related.
> ...


cool idea, what was your old forum?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

A private one based on Enterprise IT Tech. But we closed it as I left the company, and a DBA friend of mine exported the MySQL into Oracle and did some fancy jazz to make it a knowledge-base for the company.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> A private one based on Enterprise IT Tech. But we closed it as I left the company, and a DBA friend of mine exported the MySQL into Oracle and did some fancy jazz to make it a knowledge-base for the company.


I have used sharepoint quite a bit as a knowledge-base, and find it a good piece of kit.

well as you have the skills, maybe you could open a forum just for 'banter' types, make an auto-bot to post random stupid questions, then the 'banter' types can go in, rip the piss out of questions, get their kicks, and noone gets pissed off?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

We use ignore on my forum.

Couple of issues (maybe)
If someone quotes the ignored person it can be seen. 
Note relevant to my forum - but here advertisers may want to know what boards are being ignored etc and if their adverts are being seen. But not sure


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> I have used sharepoint quite a bit as a knowledge-base, and find it a good piece of kit.
> 
> well as you have the skills, maybe you could open a forum just for 'banter' types, make an auto-bot to post random stupid questions, then the 'banter' types can go in, rip the piss out of questions, get their kicks, and noone gets pissed off?


It'd be far better to upgrade the whole GTR.co.uk domain to vBulletin 5 CMS or IPBoard and then have a true merge of the usernames/roles between the Register and the Forum. eCommerce can be integrated and the general running of the site would be easier, and there'd be no issue with being "members".
Then the Opt-Out feature would also work and the site would be very smooth.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I find your spelling offensive, please stop.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for you cooperation.




What harm is being done??


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

XashskylineX said:


> What harm is being done??


I was being sarcastic at other users. Other than retina damage to me, there's no harm, no foul.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Johnny G said:


> I was being sarcastic at other users. Other than retina damage to me, there's no harm, no foul.


retina damage from poor spelling..... sure let's blame your poor eye site on someones spelling, not the obscene amount of porn sites you hit inbetween your online poker sessions. :chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> retina damage from poor spelling..... sure let's blame your poor eye site on someones spelling, not the obscene amount of porn sites you hit inbetween your online poker sessions. :chuckle:


I don't gamble


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

goRt said:


> That in itself would be considered bullying and 2 wrongs don't make a right!


For it to be considered bullying, surely both parties have to actually give a shit?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

FFS is all this for real. Sounds like a school forum. Please sir that big kid said something about my mum. FPMSL.
DK didn't you say you grew up without much money and on a council estate ??? 
Now I don't know you or anything but I am writing this actually shaking my head in disbelief. You actually sound like a little girl. There is no way you grew up in poverty. Otherwise you would have thicker skin than silk. Surely I am not the only person thinking. What a gimp. 
I grew up on a council estate without a lot of cash too. You feel the need to tell everyone. I would hate to read your Facebook. 
DK rushed to Dr's today. I trumped and thought something was going to kill me. 
If you are this timid in real life I feel sorry for ya mate.


----------



## dumdum (Jun 16, 2003)

car killer said:


> FFS is all this for real. Sounds like a school forum. Please sir that big kid said something about my mum. FPMSL.
> DK didn't you say you grew up without much money and on a council estate ???
> Now I don't know you or anything but I am writing this actually shaking my head in disbelief. You actually sound like a little girl. There is no way you grew up in poverty. Otherwise you would have thicker skin than silk. Surely I am not the only person thinking. What a gimp.
> I grew up on a council estate without a lot of cash too. You feel the need to tell everyone. I would hate to read your Facebook.
> ...


A half hear hear to this comment, assuming everyone from a 'hood' is thick skinned is like saying every insect spawn is bound to survive, ifind these comments hugely stupid and ignorant of your own upbringing especially if you grew up in a council estate as you claim you did. Growing up in a council estate doesnt make you any less prone to bullying than being born in africa makes your prone to malaria. I find comments like this and Flynn's and his liege of groupies pathetic and lacking in IQ and maybe you should watch child genius on channel 4 on sundays at 9pm to get a grip on life. Frankly i think commentary on this forum should be limited to those sophisticated enough to have earned their way to ownership of such opinion dividing technical masterpieces


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

car killer said:


> ... If you are this timid in real life I feel sorry for ya mate.


Aren't you the guy that believes in Adam and Eve? I'm not sure how that qualifies your opinions on "real life", but I would guess they don't hold much water.

DK has said he learnt to ignore the comments, it was just the initial barrage of piss taking that caught him by surprise.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess if he believed in coming from apes or monkeys he would be better qualified right?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> I guess if he believed in coming from apes or monkeys he would be better qualified right?


Nope that wouldn't better qualify him, in fact that is a simply ludicrous, everyone knows we were put here by aliens! :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

just had a thought, maybe he meant Adam and Steve? :chuckle:

What is the world coming to? Normal people are classified as crackers if you believe in god, heterosexual relationships, not believe everything you listen to in the media...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

There is no normal anymore, the world is a very diverse place and anything is possible, only the narrow minded and bigotted idiots believe in a "normal" and it's these sorts of views that cause fights and wars. 

Conclusion to this thread 

People really are retarded not just R35 owners


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Morals and values have gone out of the window no wonder society and the world is a messed up place with people thinking they can do what ever they want.. Even incest is normal for some and I fear that in 10 years time peadophiles will be fighting for their rights too.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

dumdum said:


> I find comments like this and Flynn's and his liege of groupies pathetic and lacking in IQ and maybe you should watch child genius on channel 4 on sundays at 9pm to get a grip on life. Frankly i think commentary on this forum should be limited to those sophisticated enough to have earned their way to ownership of such opinion dividing technical masterpieces


I think it's finished  they announced the winner

How will I spend my Sunday evenings now?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

dumdum said:


> Frankly i think commentary on this forum should be limited to those sophisticated enough to have earned their way to ownership of such opinion dividing technical masterpieces


So you're leading by example? :chuckle:


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> Morals and values have gone out of the window no wonder society and the world is a messed up place with people thinking they can do what ever they want.. Even incest is normal for some and I fear that in 10 years time peadophiles will be fighting for their rights too.


But if you believe in Adam and Eve then surely you must believe incest is normal........


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

R33 GTR said:


> But if you believe in Adam and Eve then surely you must believe incest is normal........


Touche!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R33 GTR said:


> But if you believe in Adam and Eve then surely you must believe incest is normal........


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

R33 GTR said:


> But if you believe in Adam and Eve then surely you must believe incest is normal........


There was no other way to expand the human population at the time- now you have close to 7 billion people there is no need. you cannot compare there two!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> There was no other way to expand the human population at the time- now you have close to 7 billion people there is no need. you cannot compare there two!


but you know why Incest is illegal right?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> but you know why Incest is illegal right?


Just look at Deankenny and Chronos to see why

Badum Tish


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> Just look at Deankenny and Chronos to see why
> 
> Badum Tish


So "this is my final post" was also a wind up?

Excellent - glad you've not gone.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> but you know why Incest is illegal right?


Did you mean illegal as in, not including Royalty?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

FRRACER said:


> There was no other way to expand the human population at the time


FPMSL!!!

How about creating a million in the first place? Maybe the magic beardy man in the sky had budget constraints.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

FLYNN said:


> Just look at Deankenny and Chronos to see why
> 
> Badum Tish


Oh sh1t he's back.... brace yaself for yet another 16 page thread of crap trying to determine whether or not he should or shouldn't be here to avoid hurting anyone's feelings.... eeeeeuuuuggghhhh :chuckle:

Glad to see you haven't ****ed off completely chap


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I vote Flynn for mod


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

FR firstly I love you for your passion and that you've not shown any malice in your posts and hope you continue to contribute/discuss.
However there is irony and paradox's in some of your posts and you might want to consider what could be said further or the logic that naturally follows, by my comments on these two. It will be difficult to read this in the non patronising tone that's intended so sorry for that up front.



FRRACER said:


> There was no other way to expand the human population at the time- now you have close to 7 billion people there is no need. you cannot compare there two!


Imagine all the things that all religions/doctrines have said in the past and at their inception...couldn't all that now also be irrelevant or incomparable by the same argument.



FRRACER said:


> Morals and values have gone out of the window no wonder society and the world is a messed up place with people thinking they can do what ever they want.. Even incest is normal for some and I fear that in 10 years time peadophiles will be fighting for their rights too.


Whilst the sentiment is completely understood (and I agree with you). 
One could mischievously point out again that a certain revered individual married and had relations with a girl as young as 6 and 9 respectively (albeit justified by a number of reasons that might indeed have been "necessary" at the time)...and a practise that sees dubiously young aged girls being betrothed and married still exists..

Unfortunately I believe you may mean well but unfortunately people, trolls, bullies, I may pull you on this type of comment to shamelessly further ram home their atheism. :shy:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Just look at Deankenny and Chronos to see why
> 
> Badum Tish




Knew you wouldn't leave :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Funny ass thread. Can't believe how far the type and tone of conversation has swung - a social experiment to see if R35 owners are petrol heads or infact 'tards. 

Having read it all and seen how many people have read this thread, I think the evidence is quite compelling that R35 owners are in fact 'tards. Anyone disagree?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Funny ass thread. Can't believe how far the type and tone of conversation has swung - a social experiment to see if R35 owners are petrol heads or infact 'tards.
> 
> Having read it all and seen how many people have read this thread, I think the evidence is quite compelling that R35 owners are in fact 'tards. Anyone disagree?


Funnier still is that it spent almost two years being a two pager, got bumped and everyone thought it was a new thread


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> Funny ass thread. Can't believe how far the type and tone of conversation has swung - a social experiment to see if R35 owners are petrol heads or infact 'tards.
> 
> Having read it all and seen how many people have read this thread, I think the evidence is quite compelling that R35 owners are in fact 'tards. Anyone disagree?


I'm certainly one


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Funnier still is that it spent almost two years being a two pager, got bumped and everyone thought it was a new thread


A bit like religion then?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> A bit like religion then?


That's a whole new topic though. Haven't we been there recently?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> but you know why Incest is illegal right?





FLYNN said:


> Just look at Deankenny and Chronos to see why


yeah we spawned a flynn, sorry everybody.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's a whole new topic though. Haven't we been there recently?


I stayed away, taboo subject


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

OldBob said:


> FR firstly I love you for your passion and that you've not shown any malice in your posts and hope you continue to contribute/discuss.
> However there is irony and paradox's in some of your posts and you might want to consider what could be said further or the logic that naturally follows, by my comments on these two. It will be difficult to read this in the non patronising tone that's intended so sorry for that up front.
> 
> 
> ...


I could answer you but I have better things to do than to argue with someone who is clearly Islamaphobic and has the audacity to spout more rubbish as you have done so above. Remember you created the Islamopobic thread not to discus but to take a swipe at Islam in the manner the gutter press does. 

You engineered it in a very intelligent way, as we all know people like to bash it as much as they can and everyone turns a blind eye of someone created a homophobic or anti Semitic thread it would have been pulled down with out hesitation. 

Let's leave it at that!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, this thread is not about religion but about the evolution of mongs into tards who happen to be GT-R owners.

Let's keep to topic ladies.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

A "Kerry Katona is a tart" thread right now wouldn't go amiss!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

CSB said:


> I vote Flynn for mod


ill second that opcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've won £10 quid, I bet it wouldn't be Flynn's last post.:chuckle:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've won £10 quid, I bet it wouldn't be Flynn's last post.:chuckle:


Who took that bet? 

I'd like to know who the sucker is in case I have a sure fire bet I need to place ***128516;


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> yeah we spawned a flynn, sorry everybody.


I was implying that both your parents were brother and sister, not that you copulated with Dean.

Glad to see you found someone. Im happy for you both.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Eugh religion... One thing that nobody can prove is right or wrong either way, nobody can agree on and causes the most arguements than anything else, best left alone......... Jim Jefferies has got it right tho just for the record lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> I was implying that both your parents were brother and sister, not that you copulated with Dean.
> 
> Glad to see you found someone. Im happy for you both.


Just a quick note.

I don't actually think that both your parents were brother and sister...It's a joke...

Its a shame I have to explain this, but it might save the reporting of the post, and the long and arduous string of pm's from Chronos. Also all the hours of therapy for DK


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I was implying that both your parents were brother and sister, not that you copulated with Dean.
> 
> Glad to see you found someone. Im happy for you both.


I know what you where implying sunshine, I was simply playing on words, good old Flynn style.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I wish I was this popular


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Just a quick note.
> 
> I don't actually think that both your parents were brother and sister...It's a joke...
> 
> Its a shame I have to explain this, but it might save the reporting of the post, and the long and arduous string of pm's from Chronos. Also all the hours of therapy for DK


To late it's been reported.  expect no ban coming soon.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

guys, one of the reasons we don't normally allow threads on religion is because often offence is taken when no offence was intended. People have both emotional and spiritual feelings when it comes to religion and one man's opinion will rarely change another. So, without wanting to lock this thread, lets stop the religious content. I'm going to close the other threads now. We've had a good debate and there has been some very open minded logical discussion.

But it think it's run it's course for now.

I hope you understand

Mook


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

welcome back Flynn


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> I wish I was this popular


Well start going round 'bantering' members, And you to, can have you own gtr groupies. Here's one now ^^^^ lol one post up


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Well start going round 'bantering' members, And you to, can have you own gtr groupies.


Its not banter.

Why are you so bitter Chronos? Is Dean not putting out? You in the spare room again? :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Its not banter.
> 
> Why are you so bitter Chronos? Is Dean not putting out? You in the spare room again? :chuckle:


Yeah since you went away, it's just not been the same.... He wants you back, he just doesn't want me anymore. :bawling:

it is banter her Flynn, well it is to me, so when I can, I will bat It back and forth with you, otherwise you enjoy your antics.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> guys, one of the reasons we don't normally allow threads on religion is because often offence is taken when no offence was intended. People have both emotional and spiritual feelings when it comes to religion and one man's opinion will rarely change another. So, without wanting to lock this thread, lets stop the religious content. I'm going to close the other threads now. We've had a good debate and there has been some very open minded logical discussion.
> 
> But it think it's run it's course for now.
> 
> ...


Over moderating again.

The reason the religion discussion keep popping up on threads, is that people want to discuss it.

Why not have one "megathread", and leave it open.

That way you can direct any religious discussion to that thread.

Why is it up to you to lock threads up if people that use the forum want to discuss it?

Anyway, if you would like to talk about locking up threads, please go here as your stinking up my thread about 'tards and R35s

I hope you understand


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone for opcorn: :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> Yeah since you went away, it's just not been the same.... He wants you back, he just doesn't want me anymore. :bawling:
> 
> it is banter her Flynn, well it is to me, so when I can, I will bat It back and forth with you, otherwise you enjoy your antics.


So it's not bullying now? I thought it was bullying?

All of a sudden it's "bants".

Nope.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Will a Y pipe invalidate my warranty though? And which Y pipe?

Also Nissan are ripoff merchants wanting to much money for a Nismo and I also want an R35 good spec with low mileage and less than £35k.

Think I covered the usual topics


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> Will a Y pipe invalidate my warranty though? And which Y pipe?
> 
> Also Nissan are ripoff merchants wanting to much money for a Nismo and I also want an R35 good spec with low mileage and less than £35k.
> 
> Think I covered the usual topics


You missed out

*What mode do you drive your car in? *(All the cool kids reply, R, R, OFF)

*Where can I get nitrogen for my rocket ship?*

and my new personal favourite is

*Why wont they fix my Gearbox/Stereo/Headlights*, even though my car is out of warranty, and I bought it second hand last month.*

*please delete as appropriate


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> So it's not bullying now? I thought it was bullying?
> 
> All of a sudden it's "bants".
> 
> Nope.


like one of these bants ? bat-ant?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> like one of these bants ? bat-ant?


No. I was shortening down the word "banter", to "bants". Like they do on Soccer am. (which used to be good, but now it really is the dizzling shits)

You're are implying that I took two words and used part of both to form a new word. This is called a Portmanteau. 

An example of a Portmanteau could be...............

Flynn thinks Chronos is a funt.

Portmanteaux are fun


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

:chuckle:Jesus christ!!:chuckle:

will you two get a room!! :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> No. I was shortening down the word "banter", to "bants". Like they do on Soccer am. (which used to be good, but now it really is the dizzling shits)
> 
> You're are implying that I took two words and used part of both to form a new word. This is called a Portmanteau.
> 
> ...


Nah you just made a 'tard' mistake, aka typo, and btw when I said typo that is short for a typographicall. Just so you know.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Nah you just made a 'tard' mistake, aka typo, and btw when I said typo that is short for a typographicall. Just so you know.


:chuckle: irony :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> :chuckle:Jesus christ!!:chuckle:
> 
> will you two get a room!! :chuckle:


Just batting it back and forth until I get bored, then I will do some knitting.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> :chuckle: irony :chuckle:


Indeed, then times one has been grammar policed on a forum, it's only fair to help out when you see a close fried make a mistake, so they can learn from it.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Chronos said:


> Indeed, then times one has been grammar policed on a forum, it's only fair to help out when you see a close fried make a mistake, so they can learn from it.


Lol point > missed!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matt j said:


> Lol point > missed!


cheek!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Jesus wept!

Is this really happening?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> Funny ass thread. Can't believe how far the type and tone of conversation has swung - a social experiment to see if R35 owners are petrol heads or infact 'tards.
> 
> Having read it all and seen how many people have read this thread, I think the evidence is quite compelling that R35 owners are in fact 'tards. Anyone disagree?


On the basis of this thread I'm starting to agree with you.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It's like when you first put the thread up and enshui started posting - I think you asked him if he had hands or if he was just mashing the keyboard with his face. Maybe that's what's happening here...? Benefit of the doubt and all that. :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

well 1 man vs her flynn and his groupies .... can't tackle that, but can have a go.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> On the basis of this thread I'm starting to agree with you.





gtr mart said:


> It's like when you first put the thread up and enshui started posting - I think you asked him if he had hands or if he was just mashing the keyboard with his face. Maybe that's what's happening here...? Benefit of the doubt and all that. :chuckle:


The results to this poll give a good indication on who is a petrolheads, and who is a 'tard

It isn't 100% accurate, but not far off.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> The results to this poll give a good indication on who is a petrolheads, and who is a 'tard
> 
> It isn't 100% accurate, but not far off.


so just under 50% of r35 owners are tards?? lol nutcase. i'm taking for granted you dont take yourself as a tard, of course. goes without saying.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

CT17 said:


> On the basis of this thread I'm starting to agree with you.


+2.... It's freaking hilarious


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> so just under 50% of r35 owners are tards?? lol nutcase. i'm taking for granted you dont take yourself as a tard, of course. goes without saying.


I think my work here is done......


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I think my work here is done......


always right as usual?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> always right as usual?


Of course?

When aren't I

Youre really going for it today, aren't you.

Relax a bit.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Of course?
> 
> When aren't I
> 
> ...


the majority is supercar, not that I care.. as the cheap price of the gtr for the performance you get it unrivaled.. however as the government dictates..the majority wins. has been the same for century's.

so you voting NO, are definetly not a tard.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> so you voting NO, are definetly not a tard.


Precisely. People voting No are definably not 'tards. I completely agree. By that assumption, you are calling the rest 'tards, including yourself.

It takes a big man you admit when they are wrong. Well done Stuart

Glad we got this all sorted out.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Precisely. People voting No are definably not 'tards. I completely agree. By that assumption, you are calling the rest 'tards, including yourself.
> 
> It takes a big man you admit when they are wrong. Well done Stuart
> 
> Glad we got this all sorted out.


again, did you even read my thread?? in normal society, maybe not where you come from, the majority wins.. whats the majority here? I will make the picture bigger for you, so its easier to understand


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes Flynn you ARE retarded!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

klidder said:


> Yes Flynn you ARE retarded!


You are entitled to you opinion.

Whats your opinion on muslims?

Please note the email address from this ad from klidder from a couple of years back

non-muslims!!! What have you got against muslims? Also no gay men, but gay women are alright. Were you scared the gay men were too much of a temptation?


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I'm BNP and EDL.....what more dya want me to say??? LOL ROFL PMSL!!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> again, did you even read my thread?? in normal society, maybe not where you come from, the majority wins.. whats the majority here? I will make the picture bigger for you, so its easier to understand


I cant argue with someone that continually misses the point.

Honestly. I don't mean this as an insult.

You are too stupid to argue with.

The saying "Never argue with an idiot, he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. " fits perfectly here.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

klidder said:


> Well I'm BNP and EDL.....what more dya want me to say??? LOL ROFL PMSL!!!


Was you on MLR a few yrs ago??


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> You are entitled to you opinion.
> 
> Whats your opinion on muslims?
> 
> ...


Pow!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

klidder said:


> Well I'm BNP and EDL.....what more dya want me to say??? LOL ROFL PMSL!!!


This isn't you is it?


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

AdnanK said:


> This isn't you is it?


Nope I wear a "thingy" on my head bruv


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

klidder said:


> Nope I wear a "thingy" on my head bruv


A scull cap? Jewish I see. Or a turban, so you might be Sikh.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah that was the word I was looking for.

Now let me eat my Beercan sandwich with Flynns Mrs. Ciao


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I cant argue
> 
> The saying "Never argue with an idiot, he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. " fits perfectly here.


majority votes won sir, accept it..

'The saying "Never argue with an idiot, he'll drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. " fits perfectly here.'

probably .. lol


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

klidder said:


> Yeah that was the word I was looking for.
> 
> Now let me eat my Beercan sandwich with Flynns Mrs. Ciao


Sure, try not to choke on it.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

evogeof said:


> Was you on MLR a few yrs ago??


Yes he was Geof, remember the thread where he wanted to bribe somebody from the DVLA to remove the points on his licence? He then changed his user name to Locum.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Yes he was Geof, remember the thread where he wanted to bribe somebody from the DVLA to remove the points on his licence? He then changed his user name to Locum.


I did bribe them! Got my insider to knock ALL my points off !!!

You still bitter coz I wouldn't sell you my Evo (you tried to shaft me and I told you where to go). Rememeber that?!?!?!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

klidder said:


> I did bribe them! Got my insider to knock ALL my points off !!!
> 
> You still bitter coz I wouldn't sell you my Evo (you tried to shaft me and I told you where to go). Rememeber that?!?!?!


Wrong person, I've bought two Evos if you look at my cars on the MLR, certainly never came to look at yours. The VI was sold to the importer that brought my IX GT into the country. How old am I if you know me so well?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I cant argue with someone that continually misses the point.
> 
> Honestly. I don't mean this as an insult.
> 
> ...


I think there are a few more like that here too, too stupid to argue with and lack normal logic!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bored with half of MLR fighting it out over here. Haven't you guys got another forum you can do that on?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Bored with half of MLR fighting it out over here. Haven't you guys got another forum you can do that on?


Toni, I was just answering a question then got accused by a forum member of something that is untrue and is certainly not me, I would actually like an apology from klidder.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wasn't personal to you chap, just seems like a lot of grudges are bought over here.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Bored with half of MLR fighting it out over here. Haven't you guys got another forum you can do that on?


yeah they are gonna rename gtr forum to letsripthepissforumsonthenewgtr35owners.com

life expectancy... 2 weeks

then everyone comes back here.

forums are modded properly over here..enough said.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Poor Chronos

I think I've sent him over the edge this time :chuckle:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Chronos


its been a hard night... with your groupie fan club.. same old.. cars fast as ****...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> its been a hard night... with your groupie fan club.. same old.. cars fast as ****...


You seem to be saying groupie a lot Chronos?

Are you referring to people that disagree with you as groupies now?

Are you going to pm them all.
Stop it now, your making yourself look a bit silly


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Can I use the Godwin law to stop this tread ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Tiler said:


> Can I use the Godwin law to stop this tread ?


It needs to stop sooner or later, or Chronos is going to have a breakdown :chuckle:

All Nazi comments should be directed to this thread.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

Tiler said:


> Can I use the Godwin law to stop this tread ?


NO coz the MLR massive have got business to do and we wana do it here, OK!?!


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread has just become ridiculous......trolls galore!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ASH-R35 said:


> This thread has just become ridiculous......trolls galore!


........and privately educated chavs with a bit of cash.


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

......like the Rich Arab boys cruising around London as we speak isn't that right Flynn.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

klidder said:


> ......like the Rich Arab boys cruising around London as we speak isn't that right Flynn.


Who's Rich Arab? and why is Rich and his boys cruising around London?


----------



## klidder (Aug 31, 2009)

They're looking for white skets to groom I think


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

klidder said:


> They're looking for white skets to groom I think


Sorry, Don't get you?

More racism?


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

Hitler is now bored. 
I hope no one now shouts at me far bad spelling. 
When I need a question answering about any problems with my car,
I must say this bottle of red wine I am drinking is very nice. 
Are we petrol heads or not ???? 
Or Not


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Petrol heads? Not sure
Pissed up? Definitely


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm a petrol head. I like violence. I can stick 9" nails through each one of my eyelids.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

barry P. said:


> Yes he was Geof, remember the thread where he wanted to bribe somebody from the DVLA to remove the points on his licence? He then changed his user name to Locum.


I thought it was him. Klidder you made a comment years ago about something I still want to punch your face in for it. One day son shine one day


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

JapFreak786 said:


> Will a Y pipe invalidate my warranty though? And which Y pipe?
> 
> Also Nissan are ripoff merchants wanting to much money for a Nismo and I also want an R35 good spec with low mileage and less than £35k.
> 
> Think I covered the usual topics


Nissan are not the only ones who rip off skyline owners it trickles down the chain


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Nissan are not the only ones who rip off skyline owners it trickles down the chain


Think you missed the point of that post there buddy!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I am making my own point :wavey:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm playing with my point...... now if only I knew a way to stop top Poker adverts popping up on youporn I'd be a happy man !


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You could ask Chronos he is good at blocking popups.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

must have one of those faces


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> you are talking utter bollox, flynn is a troll and aims to make people feel shit or piss them off by rippin the piss 24/7, I'm sure if YOU where on the receiving end 24/7 you would be supporting the ****er. it's online bullying plain and simple. you come on here to learn and try to contribute, then you get some dick ripping the piss all the time, personally I find it annoying and it gets tiresome. let flynn rip the piss out of you Johnny G every day for the next 6 months, and see what you have to say then, about your forum experience. I have actually spoke to him via pm, and He's been normal and even helpful, then you come back on forums and he's a dick.
> 
> It seems us that are not the masters of ripping the piss,the quieter members, tend to be the targets.


:bawling:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm with Johnny G,

it's harmless piss taking from a guy with a brain exposing the gaps in intelligence and sometimes stupidity of the comments of others.

We aren't children here, it's not inciting racial hatred, it's just piss taking. If people can't cope with it then they should set up the ignore function, don't read his posts, or avoid the forum.

IMHO it's only bullying when it's unavoidable, like children in a classroom, or receiving text messages that you need to open in order to dismiss at which point the damage is done if you are sensitive to it.

I fail to see why people can mentally be allowed to be bullied by someone they've never met.

There are comments on here, specifically in the gt-r forums, which following the gaza situation, I have been incredibly offended by, but I choose to ignore them, and most unlike me, choose not to contribute.

It takes a sharp mind to be funny, and while Flynn's barometer for what is funny is sometimes off, and sometimes he will venture the wrong side of the line, on the whole I find his posts entertaining and would be disappointed to see them cease.

When you look at the forum and see the average content these days, any source of interest or humour is welcome. There's only so many - Look at my new gtr, it looks like all the others, or looking for info on this car does anyone know it threads with which I can cope.

In absence of fresh and interesting technical contribution, or even a decent argument with SVM (at least they push boundaries and tell us all about them), it would be wrong to object to a contributor to this forum who is capable of adding some entertainment value.

If that comes at the expense of a stranger's feelings, imho they should toughen up or use the ignore function.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stealth69 said:


> must have one of those faces


a face only a mother could love.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Chronos said:


> a face only a mother could love.


Face for Radio :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Adamantium said:


> We aren't children here, it's not inciting racial hatred, it's just piss taking. If people can't cope with it then they should set up the ignore function, don't read his posts, or avoid the forum.
> 
> IMHO it's only bullying when it's unavoidable, like children in a classroom, or receiving text messages that you need to open in order to dismiss at which point the damage is done if you are sensitive to it.


If you can't see bullying as being driven off a forum because of someone's continued targeting of you, then I think you are way off. Why should it be the forum is so unwelcome to someone they avoid it? Yep I agree there is piss taking, but there is a limit. And if it was just one it'd be easy to ignore. What actually happens is a group of people join in on the one. If that isn't bullying then not sure what is. 

We all have different tolerances, and IMHO people push the buttons around several until they get a reaction and keep with that one. And on and on. That's not the forum atmosphere we're interested in fostering.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> What actually happens is a group of people join in on the one. If that isn't bullying then not sure what is.


That happens to me all the time. Not once have I complained about it being bullying, because it isnt

I don't see any mods coming to my rescue when the shoes on the other foot. I do get a lot of stick, and I know I bring it on myself, but Ill either take it, ignore it, or respond to it.

I don't cry to the mods, or physical threaten people. I give as good as I get, sometimes a bit more, and that's what people don't like.

They don't like I get one over on them. If that's what you think bullying is, then youre wrong


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well if you complained to us we'd probably act if we thought that was the case. 

Why is it so important to you to 'get one' over anyone? It's not a competition.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well if you complained to us we'd probably act.
> 
> Why is it so important to you to 'get one' over anyone? It's not a competition.


Why should you only act upon complaints?

I don't go out to get one over anyone, its just how it works out most the time.

Ive even got Chronos copying me now. Bless him


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> That happens to me all the time. Not once have I complained about it being bullying, because it isnt
> 
> I don't see any mods coming to my rescue when the shoes on the other foot. I do get a lot of stick, and I know I bring it on myself, but Ill either take it, ignore it, or respond to it.
> 
> ...


You make a good point Flynn. But it's equally important to remember that not everyone has the same threshold. What you take on the chin others may not. 

If I was in Chronos's position I'd just take it on the chin and would probably not give you as much ammo and that'd be the end of it, but I'm not like Chronos and he's not like me and I get that.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Complaints are what notifies us. Believe it or not we don't read every word of every thread. 

It is obviously important for you to 'win', which comes across in this ridiculous ping pong. I would say knock yourself out, but there comes a point it's pretty boring for everyone else on the forum.

p.s. thank you Adnank, someone gets it!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

People say "it's not real life, what does it matter?", then spit the dummy out when posts are removed or threads deleted. If it's not real life, why be bothered about what happens on the forum and why spend so much time on here?

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Complaints are what notifies us. Believe it or not we don't read every word of every thread.
> 
> It is obviously important for you to 'win', which comes across in this ridiculous ping pong. I would say knock yourself out, but there comes a point it's pretty boring for everyone else on the forum.
> 
> p.s. thank you Adnank, someone gets it!


Fair enough, but I cant think of anytime where Ive complained about anyone, except perhaps on a for sale thread.

Chronos must complain about me all the time. 

I can see why that would get tedious


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I don't go out to get one over anyone, its just how it works out most the time.
> Ive even got Chronos copying me now. Bless him


nah , just giving some back pettle. as that's the only language you understand.



tonigmr2 said:


> It is obviously important for you to 'win', which comes across in this ridiculous ping pong. I would say knock yourself out, but there comes a point it's pretty boring for everyone else on the forum.


+1


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chronos said:


> nah , just giving some back pettle. as that's the only language you understand.
> 
> 
> 
> +1


What the f*ck is a pettle?

Can I ask a serious question? How many posts of mine have you reported or complained about to the mods? Roughly?

Just curious..


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think he means petal.

btw. chronos, it was missed but the irony was that you miss-spelled typographical which has one l on the end.

Toni, I take your points, but watching the ping pong is actually one of the more entertaining things on the forum as opposed to be dull for others on here. Of course I can't speak for everyone but people are always attracted to controversy and fighting.

There's no question that Flynn does to get one over on people, but that's his choice, I still think that others who find themselves bullied should just block out his posts. Sadly I don't think this and other similar threads would get as much traction if the rest of the content was as interesting as it used to be.

It seems to be going downhill recently and without at least some humour there's much less of interest to read, at least in the 35 section. There's good reason for that but this is not the place to go into it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

:GrowUp: people.

FFS.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> People say "it's not real life, what does it matter?", then spit the dummy out when posts are removed or threads deleted. If it's not real life, why be bothered about what happens on the forum and why spend so much time on here?
> 
> You couldn't make it up.


Hold on just a moment and pause for thought…

I have said it's just the internet when referring to online conduct and taking the piss, I work in an environment that does it every single day and is ruthless - it's not an industry to be 'sensitive' in just because someone ripped it out of you. BUT when it comes to threads getting censored or deleted because a tuner doesn't like the content and issues a legal threat then that is entirely different and not a hard concept to grasp, or at least I thought so.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> What the f*ck is a pettle?
> Just curious..





Adamantium said:


> I think he means petal.
> 
> btw. chronos, it was missed but the irony was that you miss-spelled typographical which has one l on the end.
> .


No I meant pettle, its northern slang.. being irish he didnt understand it. a term of endearment, now thats ironic.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

banter / bullying in the workplace is different because you can see who you are dealing with. Behind a monitor it can be difficult to know what you are dealing with and the reasons behind being targeted. That why we don't tolerate it. If someone gives as good as they get then it's not one sided and we ignore it but if someone is being hassled and is upset then we will act.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> banter / bullying in the workplace is different because you can see who you are dealing with. Behind a monitor it can be difficult to know what you are dealing with and the reasons behind being targeted. That why we don't tolerate it. If someone gives as good as they get then it's not one sided and we ignore it but if someone is being hassled and is upset then we will act.


You say "Behind a monitor it can be difficult to know what you are dealing with" 

So how do you know they are upset?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> Hold on just a moment and pause for thought…
> 
> I have said it's just the internet when referring to online conduct and taking the piss, I work in an environment that does it every single day and is ruthless - it's not an industry to be 'sensitive' in just because someone ripped it out of you. BUT when it comes to threads getting censored or deleted because a tuner doesn't like the content and issues a legal threat then that is entirely different and not a hard concept to grasp, or at least I thought so.


Matt, I also work in industry and we have the piss taking thing going on all day long because that's how we like it. I know it's not for everyone and I personally feel that piss taking on the forum can often translate badly to those who aren't in on a joke or who are on the receiving end of some stick. It might seem like double standards but I'm very aware of how an innocently made comment can cause upset when it's put in writing.

The issue of threads being deleted and posts being removed is another issue though and I can only follow Mike's guidelines with how this is handled. I've been a mod for three years now and don't think I've been pulled up for any reckless decisions on how I've moderated. Generally, it is a group decision that is made.

As was pointed out recently, this is our pub and you lot just drink in it, we don't want any trouble:chuckle:. As I've said before, there's more to life than falling out with everyone, there really is. I come up against a lot rogue traders (my competitors in business) but I'm too busy concentrating on doing my job properly to worry about their screw ups and how it affects others. Maybe that's a pause for thought that you can ponder?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> banter / bullying in the workplace is different because you can see who you are dealing with. Behind a monitor it can be difficult to know what you are dealing with and the reasons behind being targeted. That why we don't tolerate it. If someone gives as good as they get then it's not one sided and we ignore it but if someone is being hassled and is upset then we will act.


Bullying is bullying no matter where it takes place or whether it's face to face or not and should not be tolerated at all. 

What you're missing and didn't answer is what is the baseline… I believe it's different for each and every one of us. How do you know when someone gets upset, do you just expect them to report it? Is that the only measure?

Flynn gives as good, if not better than he gets but how do you know that he now doesn't feel bullied, simply because he hasn't reported it? What if banter is his defence mechanism…

Too many variables to make such a generic statement for me.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think we can agree we are not psychic, so we don't know if people are upset if they don't report it!

And for the record, if it was just Chronos reporting Flynn we'd have stuck to having a quiet word between the two. It's when we get PMs and other people reporting it to us we start to get fed up with a user.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Matt, I also work in industry and we have the piss taking thing going on all day long because that's how we like it. I know it's not for everyone and I personally feel that piss taking on the forum can often translate badly to those who aren't in on a joke or who are on the receiving end of some stick. It might seem like double standards but I'm very aware of how an innocently made comment can cause upset when it's put in writing.
> 
> The issue of threads being deleted and posts being removed is another issue though and I can only follow Mike's guidelines with how this is handled. I've been a mod for three years now and don't think I've been pulled up for any reckless decisions on how I've moderated. Generally, it is a group decision that is made.
> 
> As was pointed out recently, this is our pub and you lot just drink in it, we don't want any trouble:chuckle:. As I've said before, there's more to life than falling out with everyone, there really is. I come up against a lot rogue traders (my competitors in business) but I'm too busy concentrating on doing my job properly to worry about their screw ups and how it affects others. Maybe that's a pause for thought that you can ponder?


I appreciate your position fully Tazz and as I've said before, rather you than me mate. But putting the 2 statements together as you did contextually needed clarification. 

FYI - If i took the piss out of someone and they objected and asked for it to be removed, then fair do's, I'm even man enough to apologies if offence was taken - but it's never given. (ok couple of exceptions recently :chuckle but we've all had a slap on the wrist). BUT I don't expect to have factual posts and threads removed just because a paying sponsor didn't like the content.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> I think we can agree we are not psychic, so we don't know if people are upset if they don't report it!
> 
> And for the record, if it was just Chronos reporting Flynn we'd have stuck to having a quiet word between the two. It's when we get PMs and other people reporting it to us we start to get fed up with a user.


All he has to do is ignore me.

Ill show you how easy it is if you like



Out of all the people on here, Im sure I get the most stick.

It just bounces of me you see. Its not about being thick skinned though. I think its about how seriously you take yourself, and some people on here appear to have a pool cue stuck right up their 'arris


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's when we get PMs and other people reporting it to us we start to get fed up with a user.


So you allow multiple user to bully you into making a decision?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well democracy is in effect bullying in that case, LOL.

And Flynn you would have more sympathy from me if you didn't court it, but you do. You reap what you sow. Meh.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well democracy is in effect bullying in that case, LOL.
> 
> And Flynn you would have more sympathy from me if you didn't court it, but you do. You reap what you sow. Meh.


So I cant win either way?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

At this point I believe you have said multiple times you like to get one over people, win and generally feel nothing about bullying. So yeah I think you're knackered.:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Has he actually complain about me "bullying"

Really?!?

That's tragic


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The complaints about you are about OTT ascerbic behaviour..:wavey: It can be interpreted as bullying by some, but obviously not by others, which is why we're on page 25 I suppose.

(edited so as not to be repetitive)


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> The complaints about you are about OTT ascerbic behaviour..:wavey: It can be interpreted as bullying by some, but obviously not by others, which is why we're on page 25 I suppose.
> 
> (edited so as not to be repetitive)


Fair enough.

No comment I've made now or in the past has ever been an attempt to "bully" someone. Im still struggling with the concept.

A friend once told me I was a tosser, but said at least I knew I was a tosser. That's the difference. A lot of people on here actually believe the garbage they write, and have know idea of how much of a tosser they are. 

So to sum up, people who are tossers and know it, aren't tossers. 

The rest are tossers.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well, we can agree on some of that one.:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well, we can agree on that one.:chuckle:


We certainly can :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well, we can agree on some of that one.:chuckle:


For sure.....


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> So to sum up, people who are tossers and know it, aren't tossers.
> 
> The rest are tossers.


Can we get a new smiley installed...

http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/tosser.gif


----------



## matt4man (Feb 27, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> So to sum up, people who are tossers and know it, aren't tossers.
> 
> The rest are tossers.


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: That is genius, so glad you didn't leave


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Flynn is a character depicted in the movie based on a true story, 'Batman The dark knight' aka the Joker. 

He's a baddy but we all love him.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think this thread should be renamed are R35 drivers petrolheads or p*ss taking B***ards


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

matt j said:


> Can we get a new smiley installed...
> 
> http://www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/tosser.gif


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

FLYNN said:


> That happens to me all the time. Not once have I complained about it being bullying, because it isnt
> 
> I don't see any mods coming to my rescue when the shoes on the other foot. I do get a lot of stick, and I know I bring it on myself, but Ill either take it, ignore it, or respond to it.
> 
> ...



Just read the last couple of pages lol....still going on... tbh chronos has been eating in to you & I didnt see you provoking him. If hes going to do that then he has got to be able to take the hits back.. cant all be one way


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Just read the last couple of pages lol....still going on... tbh chronos has been eating in to you & I didnt see you provoking him. If hes going to do that then he has got to be able to take the hits back.. cant all be one way


Flynn is very much the taker so he don't mind taking a good eating :chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> Just read the last couple of pages lol....still going on... tbh chronos has been eating in to you & I didnt see you provoking him. If hes going to do that then he has got to be able to take the hits back.. cant all be one way


Ive put him on the ignore list to show how easy it is.

He could have done it ages ago, but he like to complain and report posts.

He cant help himself. I suppose that's why I always wind him up. He always jumps in two feet first, then I just sit back and watch.

Anyway, he's on ignore now, so he cant do as he wishes.

I bet he feels a bit daft now to be honest because he's gone a bit quiet :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Ive put him on the ignore list to show how easy it is.
> 
> He could have done it ages ago, but he like to complain and report posts.
> 
> ...


not that he can see this, because effectively i dont exist... but I am enjoying the peace and quiet. see how he keeps talking about me? its weird having my own stalker.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Pahahahahahahahaha


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Chronos said:


> not that he can see this, because effectively i dont exist... but I am enjoying the peace and quiet. the fact flynn keeps talking about me is insane, a true nutjob he is.


Technically it is Flynn getting the peace and quiet.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> Technically it is Flynn getting the peace and quiet.


Indeed.

He is still getting all riled up, as he wouldnt keep appearing on the threads otherwise


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> not that he can see this, because effectively i dont exist... but I am enjoying the peace and quiet. see how he keeps talking about me? its weird having my own stalker.


The irony that you are still talking about him...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

CT17 said:


> The irony that you are still talking about him...


:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

CT17 said:


> The irony that you are still talking about him...


are you nuts? jesus flynn has so many groupies its hard to make a dent!! lol 

Originally Posted by SPEEDKING777 
Just read the last couple of pages lol....still going on... tbh chronos has been eating in to you & I didnt see you provoking him. If hes going to do that then he has got to be able to take the hits back.. cant all be one way
Ive put him on the ignore list to show how easy it is.

He could have done it ages ago, but he like to complain and report posts.

He cant help himself. I suppose that's why I always wind him up. He always jumps in two feet first, then I just sit back and watch.

Anyway, he's on ignore now, so he cant do as he wishes.

I bet he feels a bit daft now to be honest because he's gone a bit quiet


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Zing! There he goes again :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

See Chronos's savage attack on Flynn here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W942C1QNkZs

First 15 seconds sums it up


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr mart said:


> See Chronos's savage attack on Flynn here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W942C1QNkZs
> 
> First 15 seconds sums it up


Reminds me more of this:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

goodbye groupies........ its been emotional. i cant beat the groupies and their leader, so I will bow out. its been emotional *to coin a phrase*


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Groupies LOL. I don't know Flynn, I just find this sexual interaction between you two amusing. Other than the many many PM's from him asking for photos of blokes tackle, I haven't had any contact with him (hope you liked the pics Pat?)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Groupies LOL. I don't know Flynn, I just find this sexual interaction between you two amusing. Other than the many many PM's from him asking for photos of blokes tackle, I haven't had any contact with him (hope you liked the pics Pat?)


I just find this sexual interaction between you two amusing. lmao how true, but his groupies dont agree, so i am going to gracefully bow out. making herr flynn the winner as he's always wanted.. congrats. its been emotional.

laters.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Groupies LOL. I don't know Flynn


 so why do you suck his balls?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I cant tell, as Chronos is on my ignore list, but I can assume he has gone off on one again.

It just goes to show, that even if I ignore him to the point of putting him on the ignore list, he still ends up acting like a wazzark.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Flynn, we all know you have read every word of the ignored posts by Chronos. There you are, your little show has merely demonstrated that the ignore feature doesn't actually achieve much, see?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Max Boost said I should pop in and say hello to Tazzmaxx and Mook, but I really can't be arsed to read through 27 pages to find the post to quote, so hello and thanks for all the fish. And yes, we are pretty messy at the moment.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Chronos are you the lead singer in a band called Venom?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You got to love Chronos as well what a character definitely a female of the relationship!! :chuckle:

Keep the entertainment going guys got another boring day at work ahead of me.....

Mods you should change the thread title to the Flynn and Chronos show


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

FRRACER said:


> Mods you should change the thread title to the Flynn and Chronos show


Or 'tard vs 'tard like Kramer vs Kramer.
But in this case it would be Retard vs Bastard - I'll let you decide which is which :chuckle:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAKG-kbKeIo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX20Q2wmpkk


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Boosted said:


> Max Boost said I should pop in and say hello to Tazzmaxx and Mook, but I really can't be arsed to read through 27 pages to find the post to quote, so hello and thanks for all the fish. And yes, we are pretty messy at the moment.


Howdy doody, a welcome return.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> .............There you are, your little show has merely demonstrated that the ignore feature doesn't actually achieve much, see?














Chronos said:


> goodbye groupies........ its been emotional. i cant beat the groupies and their leader, so I will bow out. its been emotional *to coin a phrase*





Chronos said:


> I just find this sexual interaction between you two amusing. lmao how true, but his groupies dont agree, so i am going to gracefully bow out. making herr flynn the winner as he's always wanted.. congrats. its been emotional.
> 
> laters.





Chronos said:


> so why do you suck his balls?


I think it achieved what I wanted it to achieve.

:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matt j said:


> Or 'tard vs 'tard like Kramer vs Kramer.
> But in this case it would be Retard vs Bastard - I'll let you decide which is which :chuckle:


now thats just nasty, come on now.... I know I'm not a fraction as good as flynn with the come backs and put downs, but I'm giving it a go.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I think it achieved what I wanted it to achieve.
> 
> :chuckle:


not quite, I left for 12 hours , like when you left for 2 days. lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Did someone say something?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

/repeatedly hits head on desk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

This thread has answered it's own question and it never even needed a poll.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> /repeatedly hits head on desk


what can I do? the man's obsessed with me! ..follows me round the internet... He needs therapy! look at the below link..... then follows the the next thread 'did someone say something' yawn.

GTR - comments! - Page 2 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## DEFIKS (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronos said:


> what can I do? the man's obsessed with me! ..follows me round the internet... He needs therapy! look at the below link..... then follows the the next thread 'did someone say something' yawn.
> 
> GTR - comments! - Page 2 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum


do not go as low as him, just ignore the cu....he can't do anything then, do not read his posts, do not replay, no point to waste your time...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The hilarity ensues........

The fact of the matter is that he cant help himself. Yesterday I gave him a lesson in ignoring people, yet he still can't grasp it.

Ive tried to help him, but it seems to too far gone.

Ill just leave him be now. Too one sided, and a feel a bit sorry for him. He gave a bit back yesterday too, which was nice to see, but back to whining again today. Shame

To be fair, you should have taken your own advice and pm'd him this (like you don't pm each other ), but again, someone has took the bait and replied.

Ill keep fishing as long as there is fish in the pond :thumbsup:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> No comment I've made now or in the past has ever been an attempt to "bully" someone. Im still struggling with the concept.
> 
> ...


I've said that about you before.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> A friend once told me.................


Its was you I was on about. Swap tosser for bellend though


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Its was you I was on about. Swap tosser for bellend though


I thought so. I'm a bellend too. 

I find the ignore function very satisfying. 

Even more so when you lift and send them a pm they just have to reply to, then stick them back on ignore.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Didn't think of that, Ill save that one for later


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDk5ajNDgZc&index=8&list=RDegrnOj-tMSI


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Chronos said:


> now thats just nasty, come on now.... I know I'm not a fraction as good as flynn with the come backs and put downs, but I'm giving it a go.


See, that's the issue though, you can dish it out but you can't take it - it's just a joke, man up and dust yourself down. Besides, how do you know which one you were, you must have drawn your own conclusions.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

matt j said:


> See, that's the issue though, you can dish it out but you can't take it - it's just a joke, man up and dust yourself down. Besides, how do you know which one you were, you must have drawn your own conclusions.


either one is bad enough lol, I have 'taken it' just fine over the last week, and given it back as well, but am bored of it now and I think the ping-pong antics are boring some members and staff also. didn't this used to be a car forum?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Can't believe this is still going...can we talk about GTR's?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Henry 145 said:


> Can't believe this is still going...can we talk about GTR's?


How about Flynn's previous GTR that DK refused to buy??? :runaway:


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

G2GUV said:


> How about Flynn's previous GTR that DK refused to buy??? :runaway:


What basis did he refuse it on


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> What basis did he refuse it on


DK was after a Black Edition I believe - and rightfully so, he held out for one!

Flynn's posts are ALL pure entertainment - I dont agree that he is a bully! 

But it was fairly obvious that he was getting upset about DK 'rejecting' his car!!! :chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

SPEEDKING777 said:


> What basis did he refuse it on


Stank of cum. Clearly too much time down the docks eh Flynn...?


----------



## thr0bbin r0bin (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm team Mookistar, Chronos and DK 

To hell with bully boy FLYDD!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

thr0bbin r0bin said:


> I'm team Mookistar, Chronos and DK
> 
> To hell with bully boy FLYDD!


Mook would never do this. DK doesn't referr to himself as DK and I can see an appropriate apostrophe, so it sure as shit isn't Chron.

But who else?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ive worked it all out

Anyone you thinks the GTR is a supercar is a 'tard

The rest of you are fine.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

**** me is this still going?!


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> **** me is this still going?!


Think so lol***8230;


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

bump:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think we should have 'tard of the week. I can guarantee that most people who win 'tard of the week, will have voted yes on the supercar thread :chuckle: 

goldgtr35 is my 'tard of the week. He wins for arguing with himself, and flying off the handle

Congratulations goldie


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Ive worked it all out
> 
> Anyone you thinks the GTR is a supercar is a 'tard
> 
> The rest of you are fine.


What about in a passing comment such as:

"Excuse me sir. I've been considering buying a GT-R whats your thoughts?"

"I love it, I think it's a super car, fantastic interior, reliable and very quiet on the inside whilst its cheap to maintain and the paint Nissan used is fantastic."

Would that be acceptable? Using the words super and car but in a different manner.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

EAndy said:


> What about in a passing comment such as:
> 
> "Excuse me sir. I've been considering buying a GT-R whats your thoughts?"
> 
> ...


That would be fine


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> I think we should have 'tard of the week. I can guarantee that most people who win 'tard of the week, will have voted yes on the supercar thread :chuckle:
> 
> goldgtr35 is my 'tard of the week. He wins for arguing with himself, and flying off the handle
> 
> Congratulations goldie


Brilliant...
You are such a schoolboy , Keyboardwarrior.
you must of been one of the boys who were bullied at school and still there.
youve obviously been stalking my profile, cut and pasted new lesson at school , so too much time on your hands,, Its brilliant mate.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Your a very brave man on her,
> with a key board.
> You name a place any were in England,, A nice Field would do,
> Im back in England on the 5th sept,
> ...


Nice edit.

Are you not wanting to rip my scrawny head off anymore?

Why do you keep referring to me as if Im at school. Is that what you like? School boys? Bit weird

Is that why you were bound over?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Any time you want a meet ,,ill be there.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Any time you want a meet ,,ill be there.


Do you want me in my school uniform?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a field, with no one around


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> Just a field, with no one around


This is getting weird...So you want to meet me, who you think and refer to as a school boy, in a field, with no one round?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

yep... you are so funny mate..


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

your the one with the shirt lifters car


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> yep... you are so funny mate..


Thanks



goldgtr35 said:


> *your *the one with the shirt lifters car


*You're


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

keep your insults now,, im back in England on the 5th,
Be please to meet you,, dont worry i will travel


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

What insults? You're the first 'tard of the week! Its a prestigious award. You should be proud.

You you want me to bring the award to the field with no one round?

Ooooooohhh, we could do an acceptance speech video


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> What insults? You're the first 'tard of the week! Its a prestigious award. You should be proud.
> 
> You you want me to bring the award to the field with no one round?
> 
> Ooooooohhh, we could do an acceptance speech video


You can bring your keyboard as well if you want,
And your Super car.
Going to get in my pool now,, see you soon.


promise.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

goldgtr35 said:


> You can bring your keyboard as well if you want,
> And your Super car.
> Going to get in my pool now,, see you soon.
> 
> ...


Ill hold onto your award till then.

Enjoy your swim


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We are done here this is getting out of hand. Suggest you PM Mook if you disagree.


----------

